# Black panther Wakanda forever: "Los españoles nos trajeron guerras, la viruela, un idioma odioso y sus tradiciones"



## Espartano27 (13 Nov 2022)

La película que te insulta tres veces

Por ser hombre
Por ser blanco
Por ser español


















CINE
*«NAMOR» SOLICITA QUE ESPAÑA PIDA PERDÓN POR SU PASADO EN AMÉRICA*
"Namor" solicita que España pida perdón por su pasado en América

*El actor que da vida a Namor en Black Panther Wakanda Forever, Tenoch Huerta, también habla sobre su nuevo libro, en el que habla sobre el racismo en su país*
El actor *Tenoch Huerta *es uno de los hombres del momento. En pocos días hará su debut en la película número 30 del *UCM*, *Black Panther: Wakanda Forever, *como uno de los personajes más queridos de *Marvel Comics*, *Namor el Submarino*.

Su participación en *Wakanda Forever *es un gran oportunidad para el actor nacido en Ecatepec de Morelos, pues como él mismo dice en una entrevista en *El Mundo*, es el primer superhéroe cuyo origen es una cultura de *Mesoamérica*.


> «Es sin duda una gran oportunidad. Además de una responsabilidad. No es que mi personaje sea exactamente el primer superhéroe latino, pero sí soy el primero cuyo origen es una cultura mesoamericana como la maya. Encarno al primer superhéroe radicalmente sudamericano»



Hay que recordar que para la nueva película de *Marvel* *Studios*, el origen de *Namor *ha sido cambiado. Pues mientras en los cómics, el primer mutante es el rey de *Atlantis*, en el *UCM *es el rey de *Tlalocan*, una civilización submarina inspirada en la cultura maya. Incluso el actor aprendió un idioma maya, *Yucateco*, para interpretar el papel. Aunque lo más llamativo no fue que tuvo que aprender una lengua, sino que el actor reconoció que tuvo que aprender a nadar por el papel, algo curioso teniendo en cuenta que *Namor *es el rey de un reino acuático.

Tenoch Huerta aparte de ser actor, también es conocido por su faceta de escritor y activista. El 13 de noviembre de 2022 el actor publicó un libro llamado* «Orgullo prieto»*, un libro donde afirma que *México *niega que se hayan perpetuado discriminaciones raciales durante generaciones, *«México es un país racista que niega serlo»* afirma *Huerta *en el libro.
El actor ya ha demostrado que no tiene pelos en la lengua y que no tiene problemas para decir comentarios polémicos. En la misma entrevista, hablando sobre su último libro y por su papel en *Wakanda* *Forever*, el actor afirma que en la historia de *Iberoamérica *remarcar solo lo positivo ha servido para taparlo todo, que el resultado final ha sido negar el dolor. Cuando *el entrevistador le pregunta sobre el tema, diciéndole si España debería de pedir perdón por la época conocida como la Conquista de América*, el actor no se corta en su respuesta.


> «Lo del perdón no nos quita el sueño. Seguimos viviendo y mirando hacia adelante. Pero en términos históricos, quizá sí sea necesario. Pedir disculpas a una persona nunca está de más. Aunque sólo sea para construir nuevos caminos de entendimiento».



Independientemente del debate que se pueda generar por estas palabras, queda claro que *Tenoch Huerta *es un hombre que no tiene miedo a decir lo que piensa, por mucha polémica que pueda levantar. Esta característica del actor recuerda mucho a su personaje *Namor*, pues como buen monarca y con un orgullo aun más grande, no se corta en decir lo que piensa, independientemente de la situación.
Queda claro que la cultura *Mesoamérica *tendrá un papel relevante en el origen de *Namor *y que será muy atractivo para cualquier fan de *Marvel*. No queda nada para que la película se estrene, donde podremos ver a *Tenoch Huerta *interpretar al personaje que tiene toda la pinta de que se robará todas las escenas en las que aparezca. Habrá que ver cómo acaba el conflicto entre el reino de *Namor *y *Wakanda*, aunque ya sabemos que en los cómics el conflicto entre estos dos grandes países ha durado mucho tiempo.


----------



## Aeneas (13 Nov 2022)

Tenían que haberle dejado el trabajo a los anglosajones y ahora no habría que escuchar todas esas tonterías de enanos acomplejados.

Así el 1% de indios que quedarían, después de haber sido sus pueblo bombardeados, expulsados varias veces de su territorio, darles mantas con viruela para acabar viviendo en una reserva muertos de asco.


----------



## Llorón (13 Nov 2022)

Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.

Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.


----------



## mapachën (13 Nov 2022)

Lo más acojonante es que estos gilis son descendientes genéticamente de los españoles que fueron allí (mi familia se quedó aquí guardando la viña), y los indios que aquellos otros se comían después de ajusticiar en la pirámide famosa.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sebososabroso (13 Nov 2022)

No se merecen nada.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (13 Nov 2022)

Un progre mejicano quejándose del imperialismo desde una película yanki.

El chiste se cuenta solo.


----------



## Espartano27 (13 Nov 2022)

Se debe de ver brutal en una oled


----------



## ueee3 (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La película que te insulta tres veces
> 
> Por ser hombre
> Por ser blanco
> ...



Me cago en la puta. 

No sé. ¿Creéis que hay algo de antihispanismo en la película? Me temo que sí, porque Namor al final será un tío con cierto carisma. Para mí algo así es motivo para no verla o no darles ni un duro. Increíble cómo cambian a un personaje de Marvel con casi un siglo de antigüedad, para ir contra España y su legado.

@Bernaldo


----------



## mapachën (13 Nov 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Lo más acojonante es que estos gilis son descendientes genéticamente de los españoles que fueron allí (mi familia se quedó aquí guardando la viña), y los indios que aquellos otros se comían después de ajusticiar en la pirámide famosa.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



A más voy... acabo de hacer una búsqueda del nombre del idiota este e imbecil... y sale haciendo loas a los sanitarios en la pandemia, y diciendo que menudos ignorantes los que no se pinchan etc... 

No sufráis por el, ya está muerto. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Boston molestor (13 Nov 2022)

Los mejicanos tienen una avería cerebral severa; lo que viene a ser una buena pedrada.


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Nov 2022)

Peli de negros y panchitos odiando a blanquitos, asi a priori, pues como que no tienen mi dinero.
Boicot.


----------



## DonCrisis (13 Nov 2022)

Era mejor un imperio esclavista y opresor en la Edad de Piedra que esclavizaba y subyugaba pueblos enteros y hacía sacrificios que consistían en sacar el corazón con una piedra a cientos de personas al día. Claro que sí.


----------



## Chocochomocho (13 Nov 2022)

No las suficientes amigo... No las suficientes...


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Debe salir el olor a cuero por el HDMI.... si.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Los mejicanos tienen una avería cerebral severa; lo que viene a ser una buena pedrada.



No son los mexicanos, son las habichuelas azules con estrellas de 6 puntas (aunque cada vez tengo más claro, que entre judíos yankis e israelitas, son como el agua y el aceite, no pegan ni con cola), y que les dicen qué pensar a los mexicanos. Pasa igual con los negros.


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Nov 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Era mejor un imperio esclavista y opresor en la Edad de Piedra que esclavizaba y subyugaba pueblos enteros y hacía sacrificios que consistían en sacar el corazón con una piedra a cientos de personas al día. Claro que sí.



Imperio que fue derrotado por 1500 españoles zarrapastrosos, y TODOS LOS PUEBLOS DE ALREDEDOR ALIADOS, como los Txasaltecas. Si si, que somos muy malos.... y sus propios vecinos se los cargaron.


----------



## brickworld (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Más negro puro imposible 

Toda sudacalandia está infectada por la mierda boliviana primero y después con el jodido Che Guevara no les importa que uno fuese un rico facha y racista y el otro un rico facha y antimaricones


----------



## Euron G. (13 Nov 2022)

Imagino que hubieran preferido lo que hicieron los ingleses y holandeses en NorteAmérica, o los belgas en África, o los putos gabachos en cualquier infecto sitio que hayan pisado.

Cada vez me doy más cuenta de que España debió ser el faro que guiara a la civilización desde el siglo XV, pero como siempre los hijos de puta nos jodieron por todos sitios.


----------



## ElMatareyes (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Underrated comment 
Los foreros no han sabido apreciar está genialidad hehe


----------



## Akira. (13 Nov 2022)

Todo es crear polémica para que alguien vea esa bazofia de producto.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## carpetano (13 Nov 2022)

¡Vaya subnormal, se cree que es Maya!, es como si yo por ser español me creyese que soy romano, celta o cartagines... 

Aquí algunas de las otras maravillas de la cultura Maya que no cuentan los mejicanos:

Sacrificios humanos (de adultos y bebes):
















Aquí torturando prisioneros de otros pueblos (los dedos sangrando es porque se les ha arrancado las uñas antes de sacrificarlos):







Canibalismo mañana, tarde y noche:


----------



## Lukytrike (13 Nov 2022)

Es normal que nos tengan ese rencor porque, como todo el mundo sabe, fue el único pueblo que ha sido invadido en toda la historia de la humanidad. En el resto del mundo todos los demás países vivían en paz y armonia, sin atacarse ni invadirse unos a otros.


----------



## Wasi (13 Nov 2022)

Todavía habrá algún gilipollas que vea esta mierda


----------



## Lumpen (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La película que te insulta tres veces
> 
> Por ser hombre
> Por ser blanco
> ...



Deberíamos haber hecho cómo Atila.

Arrasar con todo y sembrarlo con sal.


----------



## Tales90 (13 Nov 2022)

Que pida perdón él como hijo de "asesinos" que es(según el mismo apellido español) que fueron sus antepasados y no los mios los que se fueron a robar a Sudamérica según él, los mios se quedaron en España trabajando en el campo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Nov 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Es normal que nos tengan ese rencor porque, como todo el mundo sabe, fue el único pueblo que ha sido invadido en toda la historia de la humanidad. En el resto del mundo todos los demás países vivían en paz y armonia, sin atacarse ni invadirse unos a otros.



A mi me gusta "el último mohicano", no solo por la música, sino porque es más realista.


----------



## brotes_verdes (13 Nov 2022)

Veamos quienes son los guionistas de la pelicula, que tan bien informados parecen estar:



> La película está dirigida por Ryan Coogler, quien coescribió el guion con Joe Robert Cole


----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)

Eso indica la jugada de eeuu como tienen muchos mexichangos en su territorio los quiere absorver en su ideologia,


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (13 Nov 2022)

Los sucialistas se llevaron el oro a Moscú, que le pidan cuentas al kamarada Antonio Viruelo


----------



## Señor-Presidente (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Veamos quienes son los guionistas de la pelicula, que tan bien informados parecen estar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



son alemanes?


----------



## fayser (13 Nov 2022)

Normal, echan esto de menos:







De hecho lo vemos a menudo en esos vídeos que graban.


----------



## brickworld (13 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No son los mexicanos, son las habichuelas que les dicen qué pensar. Pasa igual con los negros.





quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1259208
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259209



Fachas de mierda eran sus costumbres y había que respetarlas!!!


----------



## Señor-Presidente (13 Nov 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Veamos quienes son los guionistas de la pelicula, que tan bien informados parecen estar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los negros americanos odian el idioma español y cualquier otro, porqué no se 'les da bien " aprender idiomas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 Nov 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1259208
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259209



hasta en sus propias representaciones pictoricas tienen cara de simios
es loleante


----------



## Boston molestor (13 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No son los mexicanos, son las habichuelas que les dicen qué pensar. Pasa igual con los negros.



Mire:


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Nov 2022)

¿Los españoles no sois los ermanos marronsitos de Cristiandá de los cobrisos?


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Nov 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Veamos quienes son los guionistas de la pelicula, que tan bien informados parecen estar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los dos no juntan una neurona. Con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Nov 2022)

Los negros tienen tantos complejos que tienen que tirar de ciencia ficción ficción para reescribir la historia y hacer creer algún incauto que realmente Wakanda o su puta madre existió. Y el otro gilipollas, ¿qué decir? Pues básicamente que solo tiene cojones de acordarse de España y sus supuestos crímenes, pero no dice lo mismo de Estados Unidos que les chuleo la mitad de su territorio. A esos como buen mexicano progre se pone de rodillas y pide más.


----------



## jotace (13 Nov 2022)

Un tiraflechas adulto que no sabía ni nadar, lo que sabe cualquier español con 6 años.

Siguen con la leyenda negra.
Va a ver su puta madre la película, exactamente igual que la primera.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me cago en la puta.
> 
> No sé. ¿Creéis que hay algo de antihispanismo en la película? Me temo que sí, porque Namor al final será un tío con cierto carisma. Para mí algo así es motivo para no verla o no darles ni un duro. Increíble cómo cambian a un personaje de Marvel con casi un siglo de antigüedad, para ir contra España y su legado.
> 
> @Bernaldo



No veáis esas mierdas si tanto os queman. Mejor emplead la energía en apoyar a los divulgadores hispánicos, que hay cada vez más.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## jotace (13 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Mire:



¡Zasca en toda la boca!!


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Nov 2022)

Otro progre racista y maricon odiando el capitalismo mientras hace propaganda desde la Disney.

Lo de España solo es parte del show.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Nov 2022)

Si no fuera por los españoles, este hijoputa no habría nacido porque su raza se habría genocidado A SÍ MISMA


----------



## esforzado (13 Nov 2022)

dado su nombre y sus apellidos: josé huerta mejía... sí seguro que mis antepasados (y no los suyos) hicieron no sé que mierdas...


----------



## Cazu10 (13 Nov 2022)

Esa bazofia progre, ¿se puede ver con la sala a oscuras?, para joder al malo de putin, como dice la tele...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Nov 2022)

Cazu10 dijo:


> Esa bazofia progre, ¿se puede ver con la sala a oscuras?, para joder al malo de putin, como dice la tele...



Putin es un hijo de puta que trabaja para los mismos que el tiraflechas


----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Los dos no juntan una neurona. Con eso lo digo todo.



eso es racismo seor


----------



## Invasor (13 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Si no fuera por los españoles, este hijoputa no habría nacido porque su raza se habría genocidado A SÍ MISMA



Estaban destinados a ser conquistados, así de simple. Lo mismo les podían haber caído los turcos por ahí y mejor ni pensar lo que habría salido


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Nov 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Estaban destinados a ser conquistados, así de simple. Lo mismo les podían haber caído los turcos por ahí y mejor ni pensar lo que habría salido



O la morisma.


----------



## Marvelita (13 Nov 2022)

"Los españoles nos trajeron

guerras,

*Algunas, no todas,*

la viruela,

*Cierto, y alguna mas*

un idioma odioso

*Segun se mire...*

y sus tradiciones"

*Cierto*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Nov 2022)

El otro dia en el coche escuche la promocion de esta pelicula en la radio, lo cual me causo gracia, una pelicula antiespañola promocionandose en España, pero luego me acordé del cine español, y ya no me hizo tanta gracia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> eso es racismo seor



Para cagar el guion de esa mierda, no se necesita mucho más.


----------



## Henna (13 Nov 2022)

Voy a hacerme autobombo:
24 de noviembre de 2022, día del silencio progre

El día de acción de gracias, cuando se celebra el verdadero genocidio de nativos americanos, el mayor de toda la historia del continente, este tipo se va a quedar muy calladito. Porque sus jefes "woke" le quieren como mascota, no para empoderar a una raza a la que desprecian desde que los ingleses fundaron Jamestown (según ellos la primera ciudad en el actual EE.UU.).

Por eso este tipo callará que existió un Wakanda en la realidad: Fuerte Mosé. Que fue posible únicamente en el marco de una civilización hispana y católica. No fue posible en la civilización anglosajona y protestante.
Callará que su trabajo de actor viene de Grecia y que fue la provincia romana de Hispania quien llevó el teatro a América. Si él no se considera heredero de esa civilización, entonces, está haciendo apropiación cultural.
Callará que el dólar americano se llama así por el dólar español (real de a ocho) ya que reconocían la superioridad de la economía española que creó la primera globalización. Tras la independencia todo cambió.
Callará que la riqueza de EE.UU. comenzó gracias al crédito que Carlos III les concedió para sufragar su guerra de independencia que luego no devolvieron. Los latinoamericanos siempre están quejándose de que son pobres por culpa de España y que los anglos son ricos porque son anglos y blancos cuando en realidad fueron ellos los que crearon la riqueza de EE.UU. Luego mantuvieron esa riqueza robando territorio, mercados, rutas comerciales, etc. a Latinoamérica.


----------



## El Arquetas (13 Nov 2022)

Pueden irse a la mierda esos cobrisos


----------



## Albion (13 Nov 2022)

Cualquier hombre blanco que pague una entrada para ver este bodrio o es gilipollas o un mediocre. Incluso puede que sea las dos cosas a la vez.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

Pues solo por esto la película debería haber sido vetada en España. Es un insulto intolerable, pero aquí no hay orgullo para reaccionar ante estas cosas.

Curioso como para Judenwood, somos blancos para unas cosas y no lo somos para otras.


----------



## Hellsing (13 Nov 2022)

Y nuestras esperanzas de vida, a ver si se desprenden de eso


----------



## Henna (13 Nov 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> "Los españoles nos trajeron
> 
> guerras,
> 
> ...



Además trajeron el vídrio que Tenoch Huerta tiene en sus ventanas. Trajeron las vacas, su leche y su queso, cerdos, ovejas, trigo, naranjas, etc. más el arado y los animales de tiro para cultivarlos en gran cantidad y por eso Tenoch come estos alimentos todos los días. Trajeron la rueda que usa todos los días. Trajeron universidades, colegios, hospitales, horfanatos. Trajeron teatros (y la profesión de actor)...

Lo que hace pobre a Latinoamérica y les llena de odio y de rencor no es esto, es la ruina que llegó después de la independencia, ruina de la que son herederos. Su mentalidad es pobre y por eso sus países son pobres.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

*El 13 de noviembre de 2022 el actor publicó un libro llamado «Orgullo prieto».*

Ahora saca tu un libro que se titule...
"Orgullo blanco"


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.
> 
> Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.



Y la coca, las papitopapito, etc etc


----------



## riggedd (13 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Los mejicanos tienen una avería cerebral severa; lo que viene a ser una buena pedrada.



Es típico entre ellos, apedrearse , no dan para más , creo que esa tradición, no se la llevamos nosotros.


----------



## Anka Motz (13 Nov 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Un progre mejicano



Y para mas inri.
De apellido HUERTA, muy mesoamericano.....


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

En parte es comprensible que digan esas cosas, no son mucho mas listos que los niggas...siempre pienso que este mundo funcionaría mejor si solo hubiese blancos y asiáticos.


----------



## nate (13 Nov 2022)

aquí van mis disculpas:

*COMEDME LA POLLA!!!!*


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

La película no ha sido muy bien recibida en México,
los pone a ellos como los malos frente a los negritos  

ME NUTRE


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La película no ha sido muy bien recibida en México,
> los pone a ellos como los malos frente a los negritos
> 
> ME NUTRE



Esta película solo se ha creado para generar discordia entre todos...la perversidad que hay detrás de estos guiones es patológica. Y lo digo muy en serio.


----------



## magufone (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Si la ves en el movil con una amoled ahorras bateria ademas


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Esta película solo se ha creado para generar discordia entre todos...la perversidad que hay detrás de estos guiones es patológica. Y lo digo muy en serio.



Los mexicanos creían que iba a ser un homenaje a sus "ancestros",

y prácticamente la historia va de un inmigrante ilegal que quiere entrar en un país más avanzado
(negritos avanzados VS indios idiotas)


----------



## Roberto Malone (13 Nov 2022)

Es la evolución del BLM para latinos en USA.

Muy útil para seguir vendiendo a las repúblicas bananeras de izmierda (y para consumo interno useño), el mito del nativo pacífico y bueno VS el imperialismo malvado español.

Otra mano de pintura sobre la Leyenda Negra para que siga de 'actualidad'. Es lo que se vende últimamente en el continente americano para 'hacer amigos' entre repúblicas bananeras, curiosamente aplastadas por el imperialismo económico estadounidense y últimamente también con el chino.

Edito: Están tratándolos como subnormales, y muchos de ellos lo aplauden. La ignorancia del populacho es indispensable.


----------



## nate (13 Nov 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Es normal que nos tengan ese rencor porque, como todo el mundo sabe, fue el único pueblo que ha sido invadido en toda la historia de la humanidad. En el resto del mundo todos los demás países vivían en paz y armonia, sin atacarse ni invadirse unos a otros.



Y si lo invadimos.... que? Que pasa? Que les den por culo. Lo invadimos porque éramos más fuertes y mejores. Ya está bien de agachar la cabeza. Es lo que hay. Que se jodan. Viva el imperio español. Orgulloso de mis antepasados y su furia asesina ibera.


----------



## Marvelita (13 Nov 2022)

Black panther va sobre un pais, el mas rico del mundo, en africa...
ahora han metido un poco de latinos..

El resto de superheroes, al gran mayoria, son blancos y usanos de pura cepa..

tampoco pasa nada... pero que no se acostumbren...


----------



## Mirigar (13 Nov 2022)

Increíble que se diga algo así en una película estadounidense, cuando ellos exportan su idioma (mucho más básico que el castellano), su _fast food_ y demás porquerías a todos los continentes. En un país normal se boicotearía esa basura de película, pero aquí no pasará nada. Quienes sabiéndolo vayáis a verla, sois cómplices. Yo no la veo ni pirateada.


----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## reconvertido (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La película que te insulta tres veces
> 
> Por ser hombre
> Por ser blanco
> ...



Tengo no sólo tengo que soportar que Namor, un tipo de fisionomía más bien nórdica, lo interprete un pancho medio metro, sino que encima nos insulta.

Marvel se está cubriendo de gloria.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 Nov 2022)

Más imbéciles serán los españoles que vayan a ver esa basura.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Nov 2022)

Concretamente, los "extremaduros". Más duros que extremeños.


----------



## Julc (13 Nov 2022)

Eso pasa por no seguir el método anglo.

En La India, incluso llevaron putas de Inglaterra para que los soldados no se mezclasen con las nativas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Nov 2022)

No se dan cuenta que con la cultura woke empeñados en " igualar " identidades oprimidas atacando otras supuestamente privilegiadas..

lo único que conseguirán será el apartheid. 

Los blancos occidentales que estamos siendo atacados de innumerables formas buscando nuestro exterminio, no quedará más remedio que defenderse. Como sucedió siempre a lo largo de la historia, las comunidades que se quieren imponer a otras deben calcular bien su poder o serán derrotadas.

Es imposible la alianza de civilizaciones porque para convivir uno de los dos tienen que renunciar a sus intereses y cosmovisión . Es decir, rendirse y ser absorbidos por los enemigos. 












La partición de la India


El fin del dominio colonial inglés sobre la India originó tres nuevos Estados (India, Pakistán y Bangladés) y el mayor movimiento migratorio de la Historia.




elordenmundial.com


----------



## spamrakuen (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Muy sutil, mi enhorabuena.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (13 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.
> 
> Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.



Como actualmente lloran los "NATIVOS NORTEAMERICANOS"...Espera ¡¡¡SI NO QUEDA NINGUNO!!!

P.D.
Y los pocos que aún se arrastran por los páramos sureños están podridos con las concesiones del juego que sus "exterminadores" les cedieron para su "HONROSA SUPERVIVENCIA!


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



*¡¡¡NEGROS AFRICANOS VESTIDOS DE ARMANI!!!*


----------



## noseyo (13 Nov 2022)

Con suerte termina colgado de un puente por el estado dirigido por bandas México tiene más muertos al año que una guerra por asesinatos , no digamos violaciones y demás , para no estar ya españoles se les ve muy civilizados


----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)

ahi tenes cine familiar no la mierda woke


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Nov 2022)

*jajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajjajajajajajaaajajaja


me meoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj


quien coño va al cine a ver esa puta merienda de negros y tiraflechas?????





*


----------



## trichetin (13 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Los mejicanos tienen una avería cerebral severa; lo que viene a ser una buena pedrada.



Son nacionalistas que creen que Méjico es Gonzalo Guerrero (el español que por acabó renegando de España y se convirtió en un cacicque indio).
Cuando en realidad su esencia es Doña Marina (la india convertida a la Fe que tuvo un hijo mestizo con un español).

Es un _matar al padre_ (Hernán Cortés, España...) de tamaño continental.
Y eso pasa factura mental.


----------



## INE (13 Nov 2022)

Guerras Floridas

*Xochiyáoyotl*



Guerreros tlaxcaltecas luchan en una guerra florida contra guerreros de Texcoco, Cuauhtepec y Ocelotepec.
Las *guerras floridas* o _*Xochiyáoyotl*_ ( derivado de _xōchi-_ ‘flor’, _yao-_ ‘guerra’ _-yō-_ [_derivativo_]) eran un tipo de guerra ritual propio de los mexicas en los siglos anteriores a la Conquista consistente en el acuerdo entre varias ciudades-estado que organizaron combates en los que se capturaban prisioneros de ambos bandos que eran sacrificados ritualmente; con frecuencia, se realizaban en condiciones de sequía extrema.













El sacrificio y las guerras floridas


Los prisioneros de las guerras rituales o guerras floridas eran conducidos al Templo Mayor y, al llegar a la parte más alta, eran tomados por los sacerdotes, quienes los colocaban sobre la piedra de sacrificios para extraerles el corazón, que ofrendaban a Huitzilopochtli.



arqueologiamexicana.mx


----------



## Señor-Presidente (13 Nov 2022)

Yo como español tengo que tragarme oír que mi idioma es un idioma odioso. ¿Pero qué cojones esta pasando? Como bien dicen, el 24 de noviembre algún progre acusará a ingleses y americanos por lo de "Acción de gracias "


----------



## Invasor (13 Nov 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> O la morisma.



Por número nos hubieran arrasado a todos los demás y nadie se hubiera planteado nada. Los mogoles mataron decenas de millones, y violaron en igual o mayor número y esclavizaron a millones del éste de Europa. Nadie reclama nada.

Nosotros con nuestro complejo de monaguillo de los cojones somos los primeros que nos ponemos en la picota, antes de que nadie pregunté. Así nos va.


----------



## Topollillo (13 Nov 2022)

Pero la pelí de que va?, mexicanos vs negros con tecnología punta?


----------



## Urquiza (13 Nov 2022)

La única certeza es que viendo como estaban España y Méjico hace 500 años y como están a día de hoy, han salido mil veces más beneficiados ellos que nosotros.

Soy de los que piensan que la colonización de América fue más un lastre para el crecimiento de España que un beneficio.


----------



## °YoMismo° (13 Nov 2022)

Que alguien les expliqué a los latinos que si los hubiera conquistado los ingleses estos los hubieran exclavizado como hicieron con los negros.
Al principio en USA eran muy pocos y necesitaban mano de obra esclava para trabajar, tanto que fueron a África para traer negros y esclavizarlos. Pero teniendo a los latinos no hubiesen ido a por los negros y habrían esclavizado a los latinos. Y obviamente también les habrían quitado el oro, nosotros al menos les dimos espejos a cambio.


----------



## acmecito (13 Nov 2022)

Pues ya sabéis qué película no ver ni dar un duro por ella y poner a parir siempre que podáis. Darse de baja de Disney+ dejando claro que es por esto también ayuda. Si somos muchos, claro. 

Si por otro lado se llevan una millonada en España pues encima quedaremos como unos gilipolllas


----------



## °YoMismo° (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Pero la pelí de que va?, mexicanos vs negros con tecnología punta?



Exacto, va de como las razas más atrasadas del planeta resulta que son las más avanzadas. Para así hacerles sentir bien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Tenían que haberle dejado el trabajo a los anglosajones y ahora no habría que escuchar todas esas tonterías de enanos acomplejados.
> 
> Así el 1% de indios que quedarían, después de haber sido sus pueblo bombardeados, expulsados varias veces de su territorio, darles mantas con viruela para acabar viviendo en una reserva muertos de asco.



Eso iba a decir yo. Si hubiéramos hecho como los angelosajones no hubiera quedado ninguno para poder quejarse.


----------



## CasaEstado (13 Nov 2022)

Si hay un héroe en esta historia es Hernán Cortés. Estamos hablando de alguien que no era militar y que con 518 infantes, 16 jinetes, 13 arcabuceros, 32 ballesteros conquistó un imperio.
Semejante hazaña no hubiese sido posible si el imperio Mexica no hubiese sido el más sanguinario de todos los que se tiene constancia escrita. Esa crueldad generó el odio de los pueblo sometidos que sin dudarlo se unieron a Hernán Cortes.
Hernan Cortes liberó a los tlaxcaltecas y otros pueblos de un imperio que sacrificaba niños y arrancaba el corazón a sus rivales desde lo alto de las las pirámides. El 99% del ejército de Cortes estuvo formado por pueblos indígenas.


----------



## estroboscopico (13 Nov 2022)

Los actores interpretan papeles y este hace eso, interpretar el papel de indignadito, que si no, no hay más contratos.

Esto de toda la vida se a llamado propaganda y Hollywood no es más que eso, una máquina de fabricar propaganda a favor de los intereses de EEUU, así que no os indignéis contra este señor, esto viene de mucho más arriba y si se le da eco a este señor en medios de comunicación, es porque interesa, cuando no interesa, no se habla del asunto que sea.


----------



## Camaro SS (13 Nov 2022)

Alguien que se llama Tenoch ya sabes que es un indigenista tarado mental.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Nov 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Veamos quienes son los guionistas de la pelicula, que tan bien informados parecen estar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda pinta. En fin.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Nov 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Alguien que se llama Tenoch ya sabes que es un indigenista tarado mental.



Totalmente.


----------



## Camaro SS (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



En la mía no voy ni a probarlo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Nov 2022)

El imperio Romano fascista y heteropatriarcal nos jodieron las culturas indigenas propias de la peninsula ibérica, quiero que los italianos se arrodillen ante nosotros y nos pidan perdón.

La estupidez WOKE llevada al límite.


----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Le Truhan (13 Nov 2022)

Que aburrimiento el mundo woke, que renueven la jerga que ya está oxidada.


----------



## Evolucionista (13 Nov 2022)

Putos Negros, putos Moros y putos Indios se pasan el día insultándonos y mintiendo sobre nosotros. Pero al mismo tiempo no cesan de depredarnos y vivir en nuestras ciudades que ellos, por su estupidez y falta de empatía, son incapaces de crear. SI hubiéramos exterminado a los Amerindios sudamericanos como hicieron los ingleses con los Indios norteamericanos ahora no habría ningún panchito criticándonos.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El imperio Romano fascista y heteropatriarcal nos jodieron las culturas indigenas propias de la peninsula ibérica, quiero que los italianos se arrodillen ante nosotros y nos pidan perdón.
> 
> La estupidez WOKE llevada al límite.



Sería un buen guión para una nueva vuelta de tuerca en el indigenismo vasco.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (13 Nov 2022)

Me la pela, no voy a ir a verla.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Nov 2022)

En Méjico (con jota) hay mucho tarado mental que se cree la leyenda negra y que los españoles, el oro y tal. Lo primero que tienen que hacer es dejar de llorar y estudiar la historia de su país, que en 200 años no han conseguido levantar cabeza, siendo un país riquísimo. Revoluciones, cristeros e invasiones, corrupción y crimen. Que miren para el norte y piensen que los EEUU les robaron más la mitad de su territorio (Tejas incluida) con el tratado de Guadalupe-Hidalgo en el siglo XIX y los gringos querían apoderarse del territorio hasta la altura de Tampico. Pero un sector del Congreso norteamericano advirtió sobre qué coño iban a hacer gobernando sobre esa masa de indios y mestizos, que no harían más que causar problemas. Y recularon. Los gringos prefirieron concentrarse en el norte, donde había menos indios y prácticamente en estado paleolítico, a los que ya sabían como tratar (como habían hecho con las tribus de la costa atlántica, Apalaches y valle del Misisipi, sencillamente exterminándolos).

Haciendo historia-ficción: ¿Qué hubiera pasado si la frontera de EEUU se hubiera establecido en Tampico y no en El Paso? Pues que Méjico sería un país de las dimensiones de Guatemala u Honduras, Chiapas posiblemente otra republiqueta centroamericana más y Yucatán más de lo mismo. Ese era el plan gringo. Lo que les daba pavor era cómo controlar a los millones de mestizos e indios mejicanos desde la línea Guadalajara-Tampico hasta el río Grande (hubiera sido una carnicería al estilo Gerónimo y fin de la historia, si hubieran podido). Una buena parte de los mejicanos se libró del genocidio anglo porque las balas y la logística hubieran costado mucha pasta, los gringos tenían sus propios problemas internos norte-sur que ya estaban haciendo bastante ruido y tampoco tenían gente suficiente para repoblar esa zona porque la inmigración escandinava-irlandesa-alemana-italiana era todavía ridícula en comparación con los millones de kilómetros a colonizar. Como pasa todavía en buena parte del oeste americano (desde Kansas, las Dakotas y Oklahoma hasta Nevada y Idaho, con unas densidades de población dignas de Laponia). Si hubieran tenido gente para ocupar esas tierras de todo el norte grande de Méjico, fin del problema. Pero los mejicanos que quedasen vivos hubieran seguido echando la culpa a España, porque son como los españoles (por la sangre nuestra que tienen): no tienen arreglo y punto.

A veces, con lo que nos viene de Iberoamerica: chusma, bandas, coca y reguetón, pienso que quizás fue un error la consideración de aquellas tierras como la propia España. Quizás habría que haber hecho como los holandeses, sacar riqueza a tope, dos tiros al que se ponía en medio y a correr. Y míralos, Holanda es la polla en consideración de país democrático, libre y de bienestar. Y encima van dando lecciones los muy cabrones. Y como los holandeses, muchos.


----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Nov 2022)

Antes de que llegaran los españoles debía de ser todo prosperidad en América, no sé por qué los indios tenían flechas, cerbatanas o lanzas si no había guerras antes de que llegáramos


----------



## Falnesatar (13 Nov 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Un progre mejicano quejándose del imperialismo desde una película yanki.
> 
> El chiste se cuenta solo.



El nombre del personaje que interpreta es Nomar, Roman al revés.

Un chiste como pocos.


----------



## TALEBIANO (13 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.



Mis dieses


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (13 Nov 2022)

Así os paga el imperio el servilismo en Ucrania.

PD: Van a por América Latina y están en pleno proyecto subversivo.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Nov 2022)

Se te ve otro patético leyendanegrista... 

Tanta verborrea para babosear las típicas monsergas corrosivas de siempre



Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> porque son como los españoles (por la sangre nuestra que tienen): no tienen arreglo y punto.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (13 Nov 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Así os paga el imperio el servilismo en Ucrania.
> 
> PD: Van a por América Latina y están en pleno proyecto subversivo.



Pero si RT tenía el mismo discurso. No recuerdas a la rusita hablando de lo malo que era el imperio español.


----------



## Polybolis (13 Nov 2022)

¿Pero los mayas no desaparecieron unos siglos antes de llegar los españoles?

¿Este tío es subnormal?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Nov 2022)

Que Italia nos pida disculpas por la conquista romana cosa que "abriría nuevos caminos de entendimiento" según la verborrea del titiritero progre...si hay que pedir perdón por hechos de hace 500 años ¿porqué no por cosas ocurridas hace 2000 o 3000?....ya puestos Egipto podía pedir disculpas a Israel y el Líbano por las conquistas de Ramsés II.... ¿donde está el límite para éstos sinvergüenzas ?.

Y sobre las costumbres aztecas típicas, como abrir en canal a los prisioneros de guerra, no tiene nada que decir el titiritero ?


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (13 Nov 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Pero si RT tenía el mismo discurso. No recuerdas a la rusita hablando de lo malo que era el imperio español.



Pues seguramente, sí. Los rusos seguramente también nos quieren joder pero no pueden porque son unos mermaos irrelevantes. No hablaba de ellos sin embargo, no pintan nada.


----------



## LuisZarzal (13 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> hasta en sus propias representaciones pictoricas tienen cara de simios
> es loleante



Es que son dibujos realistas


----------



## Albion (13 Nov 2022)

Hace mucho que dejaron de ser pelis de superhéroes donde primaba la acción y la aventura. Ahora son vehículos de propaganda: vistosa, cara y, en gran parte, maliciosa.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Nov 2022)

Devuelvan el Horo

Cuando nos devuelvan los espejos

Taluecs


----------



## kenny220 (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## acmecito (13 Nov 2022)

Y a estos mierdecillas les regalamos la nacionalidad y les damos paguitas.


----------



## Palpatine (13 Nov 2022)

Va a ver la película su puta madre en taparrabos, que me coma la polla


----------



## etsai (13 Nov 2022)

Los españoles (de los que tu procedes) nos trajeron un idioma odioso (que tu hablas).

Jajaja es maravilloso, insultan a los panchitos y ni siquiera se dan cuenta.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> ¿Pero los mayas no desaparecieron unos siglos antes de llegar los españoles?
> 
> ¿Este tío es subnormal?



Como gran civilización si,

étnicamente siguen habitando Yucatán y Quintana Roo,

está petado de mayas, hasta los escuchas en el bus hablando en maya,

nunca fueron aniquilados,

pura mentira indigenista.


----------



## keler (13 Nov 2022)

Yo quiero que los romanos pidan perdón y nos devuelvan los minerales extraídos. A que suena absurdo? Pues es lo mismo.

El perdón que se lo vaya a pedir a la tumba a sus ancestros.


----------



## Top5 (13 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.
> 
> Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.



Ni llorarían por que habrían sido erradicados y sus restos vivirían en reservas indias...


----------



## Jiltonparis (13 Nov 2022)

Una peli de mierda, con un actor de mierda y una lógica de mierda...poco me parece.

Esperando estoy una peli en que los negros se quejen de los ingleses, de los holandeses, de los portugueses...ay no, qué tonto estoy...


----------



## LuisZarzal (13 Nov 2022)

Namor, nacido sin amor (no lo digo yo, lo dicen en la película). Quién te ha visto y quién te ve.

Joder macho, que te zurrabas con Thor







que te zurrabas con Hulk







Ahora te das besitos con Black Panther, qué bajo has caído.

Encima has pasado de ser un mutante de Atlantis a un inmigrante maya.

Venga, una aspirinita y a dormir. 

Ah, sí, que sepais que en la película también aparece el nuevo iron man. Se llama Iron Heart, es una jovencita negra super inteligente y su armadura tiene un diseño amoroso







Un saludo. 

PD: No, no he visto la película. Pero me informo porque me gustaBAN los super héroes. Ahora ya, que les den a todos los supers por el culo. Ya solo están para soltar un par de lágrimas amargas y reirme de ellos.


----------



## Polybolis (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Como gran civilización si,
> 
> étnicamente siguen habitando Yucatán y Quintana Roo,
> 
> ...



Serían los olmecas entonces.

Lo más gracioso es que el puto subnormal no tiene más que mirarse al espejo para ver un maya xD


----------



## socrates99 (13 Nov 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Los españoles (de los que tu procedes) nos trajeron un idioma odioso (que tu hablas).
> 
> Jajaja es maravilloso, insultan a los panchitos y ni siquiera se dan cuenta.



Calla que los canarios que se creen guanches son todavía peor y más gilipollas todavía


----------



## etsai (13 Nov 2022)

Pues yo me pienso bajar la peli pirata y eliminarla acto seguido sin visionar un sólo minuto de su truño, como quién tira de la cadena.

Sólo por joder.


----------



## TedKord (13 Nov 2022)

La empresa que le oaga millones, Disney, posee enormes extensiones de terreno en suelo americano (Parques, estudios de cine, hoteles, propiedades inmobiliarias, barrios residenciales....) Que les exija que lo donen todo a sus legítimos propietarios, las tribus indígenas originales.

Luego que pida perdón por apropiación cultural, pues Namor en sus casi 100 años de historia jamás tuvo nda que ver con las culturas precolombinas y sí con las grecoromanas, además de ser una creación de hombres occidentales blancos hetero.
Si tan subido está con la causa pancha, que hubiese exigido un papel de un superhéroe auténticamente mexica (ah, perdón, que no hay ni unonque sea mínimmente conocido)o rechazado el papel y el jugosos contrato millonario.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Serían los olmecas entonces.
> 
> Lo más gracioso es que el puto subnormal no tiene más que mirarse al espejo para ver un maya xD



Este idiota es un chairo (podemita en México),
se hará pajas con el kakas (AMLO).

En Europa la "izquierda" usa el fascismo como si fuera el diablo en una religion,
todo lo malo es el fascismo.
Es su manera de dividir a la gente.

Pero en América al no haber existido fascismo se inventan otro diablo,
en USA el relato es que el hombre blanco es el mal, por eso dan la brasa con BLM y el supremacismo blanco. (Es su equivalente al fascismo).
En México ese diablo es España y el imperialismo,
también están fomentando la lucha entre razas,
por eso ese idiota saca su libro "Orgullo Prieto".









Ebook ORGULLO PRIETO EBOOK de TENOCH HUERTA | Casa del Libro


El eBook ORGULLO PRIETO EBOOK del autor TENOCH HUERTA en PDF al MEJOR PRECIO en Casa del Libro




www.casadellibro.com





Desde hace unos años el término "whitexicans" es un insulto y sirve para mofarse de los mexicanos más blancos, puro racismo aceptado y blanqueado por la sociedad.









¿Eres malinchista o whitexican? Señales que indican que sí


No te preocupes, no tener un altar con Yalitza Aparicio en tu loft, no es un síntoma de alarma.




www.gq.com.mx





En México están creando un monstruo que se les puede ir de las manos.
La ignorancia del mexicano medio es de terror.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Nov 2022)

¿Me lo parece o esos dos que salen a izquierda y derecha y los soldados de abajo llevan una especie de Bozal?



¿Mensajes Subliminales de las élites globalistas HDLGP o es que soy un conspiracionista peligroso de esos?

La élite te quiere callado y obediente.


----------



## sinfonier (13 Nov 2022)

La repugnante propaganda anglo funcionando a toda mecha vía Disney. Nada nuevo.


----------



## Topollillo (13 Nov 2022)

Mexicano @Supremacía ¿vas a ver la película?, sale tu pueblo luchando contra negros.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Mexicano @Supremacía ¿vas a ver la película?, sale tu pueblo luchando contra negros.



Quien la verá será
@steppenwulf   

@Supremacía no es indigenista.


----------



## Frysby (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Lo dices porque tienen el negro más puro?


----------



## Topollillo (13 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Quien la verá será
> @steppenwulf
> 
> @Supremacía no es indigenista.



da igual es su sangre, ¿no?, osea se vera en el espejo y que va a ver, ¿un japonés?


----------



## Topollillo (13 Nov 2022)

Una duda sin haber visto ni la primera, ¿por qué los negracos usan lanzas si tienen tecnología punta?


----------



## AsustaLerdos (13 Nov 2022)

Y lo dice en perfecto catellano, el subnormal. Otro mermao como el Obrador


----------



## AsustaLerdos (13 Nov 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Que pida perdón él como hijo de "asesinos" que es(según el mismo apellido español) que fueron sus antepasados y no los mios los que se fueron a robar a Sudamérica según él, los mios se quedaron en España trabajando en el campo.



Si li dijeses eso fijo que se le cortocircuita la mononeurona


----------



## Ultraboost (13 Nov 2022)

Contra EEUU se hace caquita


----------



## bibliotecario3 (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Una duda sin haber visto ni la primera, ¿por qué los negracos usan lanzas si tienen tecnología punta?



por aquello del los símbolos fálicos  están muy acomplejados


----------



## LuisZarzal (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Una duda sin haber visto ni la primera, ¿por qué los negracos usan lanzas si tienen tecnología punta?



Yo vi la primera. Es ridículo.

Usan lanzas porque molan, son estética total. No se entiende que siendo super tecnológicos y avanzados no tengan pistolas laser como en Star Wars o bastones que lancen rayos, no, o armaduras que les protejan algo. Pues no, tienen una zona con chozas y luego rascacielos. Es de locos.

Lo más delirante fue una escena en la que se vio a los negritos montando rinocerontes a la carga. Delirante es poco. No me salí del cine porque me estaba despollando de la risa. ¡Qué cosa más ridícula!


----------



## Topacio (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Knight who says ni (13 Nov 2022)

Joder, desde luego hay superhéroes para todos los gustos.

¿Hay alguno procedente de la Cañada Real o de las 3000 vivendas? Total, por otro más... supergicho o algo así.


----------



## pablomustang (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Buah


----------



## Papo de luz (13 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.
> 
> Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.



si, llorarían desde un universo paralelo o algo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (13 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Los mejicanos tienen una avería cerebral severa; lo que viene a ser una buena pedrada.



Y que usted lo diga. Le deben de pegar al peyote desde los 5 años.

De toda la letrina hispanoamericana estos son los gilipollas premium por mucho que rabien los argentinos


----------



## dapman (13 Nov 2022)

Este hombre es actor, lo cual no significa que no sea un pobre ignorante en cuanto a la historia de su país y a la de sus antepasados. Para el caso, podría decir que la tierra era plana y la redondearon los viles españoles (sus antepasados), que tendría el mismo sentido.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Habrá que ver cómo acaba el conflicto entre el reino de *Namor *y *Wakanda*, aunque ya sabemos que en los cómics el conflicto entre estos dos grandes países ha durado mucho tiempo.



Pues sin españoles que les llevaran la civilización, con una merienda caníbal, cómo iba a acabar...

Panchitos tontos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Nov 2022)

ya es hora de evangelisar otro continente más allá de los muros de hielo y traer prosperidac


----------



## superloki (13 Nov 2022)

Declaran abiertamente su racismo sobre que los blancos vean la película, y me parece bien. De hecho, creo que es la estrategia que se debería seguir en todas partes. Básicamente que se empezara a crear una separación en todos los sentidos de blancos y negros. No escuchar la música que hagan a partir de ahora, no ver sus películas, no consumir sus productos, mantener las distancias en todos los ámbitos e incluso no hacer negocios con ellos. Aunque los gobiernos de la izquierda progre radical nos obligara a vivir todos juntos, simplemente que cada raza fuera a lo suyo sin ninguna interacción. Ya se que es algo casi imposible, pero sería interesante ver como evolucionan ambas razas por separado...


----------



## zapatitos (13 Nov 2022)

Tan basura propagandística ideológica como esas películas que se hacían en tiempos de la dictadura franquista donde todo en España lo pintaban como que era una auténtica maravilla con el Franco mientras en el mundo real había gente en los pueblos muriéndose literalmente del hambre.

Ni veo cine basura franquista ni veo cine basura progre...

Saludos.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (13 Nov 2022)

Vestido de baturra pierde credibilidad


----------



## Abrojo (13 Nov 2022)

esta década y la anterior del cine son para olvidarlas por completo. Ni un blockbuster digno. Solo podríamos salvar una decena de películas


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tan basura propagandística ideológica como esas películas que se hacían en tiempos de la dictadura franquista donde todo en España lo pintaban como que era una auténtica maravilla con el Franco mientras en el mundo real había gente en los pueblos muriéndose literalmente del hambre.
> 
> Ni veo cine basura franquista ni veo cine basura progre...
> 
> Saludos.



Curioso. Solo los rojos se quejan de los tiempos del tío Paco. El resto, siempre me dice que se vivía mejor.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> esta década y la anterior del cine son para olvidarlas por completo. Ni un blockbuster digno. Solo podríamos salvar una decena de películas



La anterior fue mala, esta es infame. Y visto lo visto, solo irá a peor, porque no se bajan de la burra.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (13 Nov 2022)

Cuando nos mandan el oro que nos deben y que no nos pudimos llevar? Los "consultores de civilización" nunca han trabajado gratis.

Nunca es tarde para dejar de hablar el "idioma odioso". Como se dice "subnormal" en quatzequimitinol?


----------



## cortijero92 (13 Nov 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Normal, echan esto de menos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259226
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes a un pobre diablo al que le abren el pecho y se comen su corazón:


https://litter.catbox.moe/2hgj7k.mp4


----------



## CommiePig (13 Nov 2022)

hijos de pazuzu


----------



## Furymundo (13 Nov 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Declaran abiertamente su racismo sobre que los blancos vean la película, y me parece bien. De hecho, creo que es la estrategia que se debería seguir en todas partes. Básicamente que se empezara a crear una separación en todos los sentidos de blancos y negros. No escuchar la música que hagan a partir de ahora, no ver sus películas, no consumir sus productos, mantener las distancias en todos los ámbitos e incluso no hacer negocios con ellos. Aunque los gobiernos de la izquierda progre radical nos obligara a vivir todos juntos, simplemente que cada raza fuera a lo suyo sin ninguna interacción. Ya se que es algo casi imposible, pero sería interesante ver como evolucionan ambas razas por separado...



y no pagar impuestos.


----------



## Supremacía (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Mexicano @Supremacía ¿vas a ver la película?, sale tu pueblo luchando contra negros.





Charo afgana dijo:


> Quien la verá será
> @steppenwulf
> 
> @Supremacía no es indigenista.



¿Para qué me etiquetan, joder? Yo no quería entrar a este puto hilo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Nov 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tan basura propagandística ideológica como esas películas que se hacían en tiempos de la dictadura franquista donde todo en España lo pintaban como que era una auténtica maravilla con el Franco mientras en el mundo real había gente en los pueblos muriéndose literalmente del hambre.
> 
> Ni veo cine basura franquista ni veo cine basura progre...
> 
> Saludos.



*QUIEN SE MORIA DE HAMBRE PATAN?
CUANDO? 
despues de una guerra y despues de habernos robado todas las reservas de oro?
racionando la comida sin una puta ayuda extranjera hasta 1953 que empezamos a levantar cabeza desde 1939 
Cuantas peliculas se hicieron en ese tiempo?

En los 50-75 se vivia de puta madre en ESPAÑA y ademas se hicieron grandes peliculas hasta 1975 que llego el declive del cine español con pelis sombrias , tristes, tetas y coños y manifiestos comunistoides copiados de los franceses.*

EL mejor cine español se hizo en los 55-70


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (13 Nov 2022)

Que hable en yucateco o en alto valyrio, jajaja lo que mas le guste


----------



## cimarrón (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Con una oled se ve y se gole


----------



## zapatitos (13 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Curioso. Solo los rojos se quejan de los tiempos del tío Paco. El resto, siempre me dice que se vivía mejor.




Curioso. Solo los niñatos que no vivieron los tiempos del tío Paco le echan ahora mucho de menos. El resto, incluso los que eran miembros de la cúpula y organigrama franquista en esos tiempos ahora siempre dicen que son demócratas de toda la vida que también corrían delante de los grises.

Saludos.


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (13 Nov 2022)

San Vladimir ora pro nobis.


----------



## Kluster (13 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo voy a gastarme 15 pavazos de entrada + bebida + palomitas para ver esa gran película.

Estoy saliendo ya por la puerta.


----------



## frangelico (13 Nov 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Tenían que haberle dejado el trabajo a los anglosajones y ahora no habría que escuchar todas esas tonterías de enanos acomplejados.
> 
> Así el 1% de indios que quedarían, después de haber sido sus pueblo bombardeados, expulsados varias veces de su territorio, darles mantas con viruela para acabar viviendo en una reserva muertos de asco.



Y ni el 1%. La población "indígena" de USA en parte no pequeña es gente que dice tener un tatarabuelo indio y tiene la misma pinta que un nieto de siciliano. Los reales caben en un estadio


----------



## Gus Borden (13 Nov 2022)

A llorar a Technochitlan, o como cojones se escriba.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Negros puros


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Curioso. Solo los niñatos que no vivieron los tiempos del tío Paco le echan ahora mucho de menos. El resto, incluso los que eran miembros de la cúpula y organigrama franquista en esos tiempos ahora siempre dicen que son demócratas de toda la vida que también corrían delante de los grises.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no viví esos tiempos, no voy a añorar a un señor al que no conocí. Hablo por las muchas personas que me han contado sus vivencias. Solo los rojos se quejaban. Viendo de qué pie cojean, no me sorprende.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Nov 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> ¿Para qué me etiquetan, joder? Yo no quería entrar a este puto hilo.



Nada, es vacile


----------



## zapatitos (13 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *QUIEN SE MORIA DE HAMBRE PATAN?
> CUANDO?
> despues de una guerra y despues de habernos robado todas las reservas de oro?
> racionando la comida sin una puta ayuda extranjera hasta 1953 que empezamos a levantar cabeza desde 1939
> ...




Grandes películas para ti que eres más rancio que un trozo de tocino cuando le dejas una semana al sol. Para cualquiera con un mínimo de sentido crítico son películas infumables donde te solían poner al cantacoplas de moda a relatar lo maravilloso que era todo gracias a la bondad y campechanía del Franco.

Más o menos como ahora que te ponen al cantamañanas progre de moda a relatarte las bondades del NWO, la única época donde realmente ha habido libertad para producir cine y series como te saliera de los cojones fue en los años 80 y principios de los 90.

Por eso son las únicas que suelo ver sean del signo ideológico que sean ¿Pero la bazofia patriótica franquista de esos años o la bazofia actual sobre la guerra civil de los progres? Ni con tus ojos las veo, le tengo cierto respeto a mi cerebro mamarracho mermado.

Saludos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Nov 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Grandes películas para ti que eres más rancio que un trozo de tocino cuando le dejas una semana al sol. Para cualquiera con un mínimo de sentido crítico son películas infumables donde te solían poner al cantacoplas de moda a relatar lo maravilloso que era todo gracias a la bondad y campechanía del Franco.
> 
> Más o menos como ahora que te ponen al cantamañanas progre de moda a relatarte las bondades del NWO, la única época donde realmente ha habido libertad para producir cine y series como te saliera de los cojoens fue en los años 80 y principios de los 90.
> 
> ...



*ERES UN PUTO INCULTO Y LO PEOR ALARDEAS DE SERLO

cuando te veas todas las pelis que he puesto vienes y repites lo mismo*

Si crees que estas pelis son propaganda del regimen eres mas PATAN de lo que pensaba


----------



## zapatitos (13 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *ERES UN PUTO INCULTO Y LO PEOR ALARDEAS DE SERLO
> 
> cuando te veas todas las pelis que he puesto vienes y repites lo mismo*





Gracias por las recomendaciones.

Las pongo inmediatamente junto a la mongolada de la Wakanda esta en mi lista de películas realizadas para los disminuidos psíquicos que va a ver tu señora y santísima madre.

Saludos.


----------



## IRbO (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La película que te insulta tres veces
> 
> Por ser hombre
> Por ser blanco
> ...



Bazofia tercermundista inmunda.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2022)

Claro, mejor que hubieran ido a su país los ingleses, que entonces él ni habría nacido.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Nov 2022)

Uy, qué moderno, usa el LENGUAJE INCLUSIVO:



https://twitter.com/TenochHuerta










Imaginad a un BLANCO diciendo eso mismo sobre su perfil, que va dirigido a sus hermanos blancos.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Yo no viví esos tiempos, no voy a añorar a un señor al que no conocí. Hablo por las muchas personas que me han contado sus vivencias. Solo los rojos se quejaban. Viendo de qué pie cojean, no me sorprende.




Yo si viví sus últimos tiempos y por eso no le añoro nada. Y también hablo con muchas personas que me han contado sus vivencias. Solo los fascistas le alababan y decían que con él vivían mejor. Viendo de que pie cojean, no me sorprende.

Saludos.


----------



## alas97 (13 Nov 2022)

*¡PELICULÓN!*

Y todavía dicen que el cine de hollywood está muerto.

Más bien pienso que hace mucho que falleció, ni el polvo queda de sus restos.

Ahora lo único que se hace son panfletos de agitación y propaganda comunista como en los tiempos de la urss. mantener el raterío todo el tiempo crispado y enfrentado entre sí.

Por ahí rula un video de una negrac diciendo que, se debería comprar todos los boletos de la película y repartirlos gratis entre los negros para que vayan a verla. Los blancos deben pagar el triple, y ver la peli sentada en el piso desde afuera.

juas juas juas.

Seguid consumiendo mierda, la contemplación te transforma en lo que fijas tu mirada y tus pensamientos.


----------



## Gus Borden (13 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Pero la pelí de que va?, mexicanos vs negros con tecnología punta?



Es la película "Colors".


----------



## Gus Borden (13 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> El nombre del personaje que interpreta es Nomar, Roman al revés.
> 
> Un chiste como pocos.



Ramón, que es peor.


----------



## cortijero92 (13 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Los actores interpretan papeles y este hace eso, interpretar el papel de indignadito, que si no, no hay más contratos.
> 
> Esto de toda la vida se a llamado propaganda y Hollywood no es más que eso, una máquina de fabricar propaganda a favor de los intereses de EEUU, así que no os indignéis contra este señor, esto viene de mucho más arriba y si se le da eco a este señor en medios de comunicación, es porque interesa, cuando no interesa, no se habla del asunto que sea.



A favor de los intereses de los judios.


----------



## Poseidón (13 Nov 2022)

Lastima que no hubiesen llegado alli los ingleses. 

Tenian una politica colonial, que, particularmente, me encanta.


----------



## Kolbe (13 Nov 2022)

No cabe un gilipollas más en el mundo


----------



## FilibustHero (13 Nov 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Un progre mejicano quejándose del imperialismo desde una película yanki.
> 
> El chiste se cuenta solo.



Los yankis no tienen a quien pedirle perdón. Literalmente. Los mataron a todos.


----------



## sirpask (13 Nov 2022)

Hasta la polla de que los Anglos y los dueños de las productoras de cine mientan.

España trató de igual a igual a los paises de sudamerica, las convirtió en provincias suyas.

No las arrasó o las convirtió en colonias de esclavos, como si hicieron los anglos. Las dio herramientas, tecnologia, cultura, religion, nuevos alimentos, un idioma, las dió un futuro prometedor hasta que los anglos las destruyeron y las independizó, y ahora estan intentando de cambiar la historia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Nov 2022)

No hay basura de mierda de peli que no veais ni mierda que no comais.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Brutal tío jajaja


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La película que te insulta tres veces
> 
> Por ser hombre
> Por ser blanco
> ...



Se merece un boicot y que no vaya a verla, pero como no pensaba ver esa basura ni antes de saber eso....


----------



## RogerKint (13 Nov 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


>



Buen video.


----------



## Decipher (13 Nov 2022)

Pues ya sabe, que se ponga a arrancar corazones, ponerse como máscara la piel desollada de la hija de sus amigos y a comer brazos y piernas. Para recuperar tradiciones.


----------



## Felson (13 Nov 2022)

No tienen ni idea. La principal característica es la traición, no la tradición (aunque muchos de aquellas tierras tienen problemas con las eses (letra "S", letra ese, y las ces, letra ce de "c", grafía). Aquí, los españoles, por ejemplo los del PNV, traicionaron su palabra, incluso, aunque su PN no saliera nunca en la serie de culto, o coito -según se mire-, UVE. Jamás el PN estuvo en V, la serie, aunque ambos coman ratas y lo que haga falta para seguir robando sin disimulo, como en el museo Balenciaga...en donde las señoras de los capitostes (capirotes, pone el corrector.... con cierta idea esta vez), se llevaban y se llevan prendas, además de otros prendas que sus maridos tragan por no tener capacidades amatorias, quizá por el RH... en un supuesto de novela de Ciencia Ficción, por supuesto, y que es lo único que quiero decir y que cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia, en el caso que digo, salvo que cualquier otra persona considere que no es así, en cuyo caso el ciudadano es siempre, primero, libre de pensar lo que quiera y manifestarlo por cualquier medio u ocasión según la actual Constitución.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Nov 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Hasta la polla de que los Anglos y los dueños de las productoras de cine mientan.
> 
> España trató de igual a igual a los paises de sudamerica, las convirtió en provincias suyas.
> 
> No las arrasó o las convirtió en colonias de esclavos, como si hicieron los anglos. Las dio herramientas, tecnologia, cultura, religion, nuevos alimentos, un idioma, las dió un futuro prometedor hasta que los anglos las destruyeron y las independizó, y ahora estan intentando de cambiar la historia.



Urge hacerse activamente hispanista o nos comen los marranos...
Cada vez más gente se está dando cuenta. Cuando lleguemos a la masa crítica le damos un vuelco a esta situación de postración.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Nov 2022)

En la peli justo después de decir esa frase se sumergen al mar y ponen una canción en español


----------



## vurvujo (13 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Los mejicanos tienen una avería cerebral severa; lo que viene a ser una buena pedrada.



La frase es ficción en la película y en el argumemento de esa peli es la formación de un villano, su odio a los españoles es lo que lo hace villano y de donde toma el nombre "namor" ya que un sacerdote le dice "el niño sin amor".

Eso sí, habrá algún imbécil que lo creerá de verdad.

Los mejicanos tienen una relación muy incómoda con su pasado; quieren echarle la culpa de su presente a ciertos elementos del pasado pero al hacerlo a quienes se encuentran es a ellos mismos cometiendo errores por un lado y por otro.


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues ya sabe, que se ponga a arrancar corazones, ponerse como máscara la piel desollada de la hija de sus amigos y a comer brazos y piernas. Para recuperar tradiciones.



*Bueno, no te creas, ahora son mas de balasera, machetear, descuartizar vivos con motosierras, hacer desaparecer autobuses llenos de estudiantes en vertederos, o hacer agujeros non stop en el desierto para enterrar a las aliades....

No pinches mames no mas, el problema fue de los gallegos, de los que nos independizamos hace 200 años, por eso ahora nuestra nacion es un puto estercolero.*


----------



## Decipher (13 Nov 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> *Bueno, no te creas, ahora son mas de balasera, machetear, descuartizar vivos con motosierras, hacer desaparecer autobuses llenos de estudiantes en vertederos, o hacer agujeros non stop en el desierto para enterrar a las aliades....
> 
> No pinches mames no mas, el problema fue de los gallegos, de los que nos independizamos hace 200 años, por eso ahora nuestra nacion es un puto estercolero.*



Soy una víctima
Este grupo me oprime
Dame paguitas

Guión: El socialismo


----------



## vurvujo (13 Nov 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Peli de negros y panchitos odiando a blanquitos, asi a priori, pues como que no tienen mi dinero.
> Boicot.



De hecho es una peli de negros contra mejicanos... los blancos ni pintan ahí casi nada (salen 3 blancos contados).

Estaba viendo a Tim Pool (Tim Cast) y le da una lectura extraña a la peli, ya que plantea un conflicto de "minorías" en EE.UU.

En una frase el mejicano le dice a la negra reina "tengo más soldados que hojas hay en los bosques de este país, si no haces lo que digo los traeré y destruiré todo con mucha facilidad". Al final el mejicano decide no hacer la guerra para que los negros se maten con los blancos y luego llegará su momento.


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Nov 2022)

Se llama Huerta de apellido, que pida perdón a sus antepasados entonces.


----------



## Tigershark (13 Nov 2022)

Y los hijos de puta de la prensa haciéndole mamadotes en las entrevistas y callando como putas para que no hubiera veto general a esa mierda de judywood.

Imaginaos un chaval español escuchando eso.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2022)

Hollywood, osease, el Partido Demócrata de EEUU, está poniendo a España en su punto de mira, con películas en las que nos demonizan y fomentan el odio hacia nosotros, como Piratas del Caribe 5, Españoles Zombies Villanos, Jungles Cruis, también de Disney, con Españoles Zombies Villanos otra vez, Uncharted, con Antonio Banderas de Español Villano, el Método Williams, con la española Arancha Sánchez Vicario como Villana, o Alerta Roja de Netflix, con un malvado Español que vive en Valencia.

Eso es lo que hicieron con Iraq en los 90, y con Rusia de 2010 hasta hoy.... van a por nosotros, vayamonos preparando, porque han armado a Marruecos, y buscarán guerra!!






Hollywood vs. Rusia 2010-2022.


Hollywood vs. Rusia 2010-2022. Cada día está mas claro que Hollywood es un apéndice propagandístico mas del Partido Demócrata de EEUU, y sobretodo del Deep State que estos manejan, pero lo que querría remarcar, es que esta gente maneja muy bien la psicología de masas, y se dedica a hacer...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## España1 (13 Nov 2022)

La va a ver su madre


----------



## vurvujo (13 Nov 2022)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Se llama Huerta de apellido, que pida perdón a sus antepasados entonces.



Huerta Mejía... la frase es de la peli, no se si la dijo de verdad.


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Nov 2022)

WOKEAanda Forever


----------



## Cocorico (13 Nov 2022)

Este tío es gilipollas. A lo mejor se cree que, antes de la llegada de "los españoles", las tribus amerindias vivían felices jugando al corro de la patata en el país de la gominola.

Pues no.

Guerreaban entre ellas, se esclavizaban unas a otras, se mataban y se despedazaban en rituales religiosos. "Los españoles" fueron una "tribu" más que se unió al juego en el tablero.

Hernán Cortés jamás hubiera conquistado Mexico (Tenochtitlan) sin la ayuda de miles de indios tlaxcaltecas y totonacas deseosos de rajar vientres de sus odiados enemigos mexicas.

¿Qué habla este payaso de pedir perdón? ¿Pedir perdón a quién? Él mismo, como el 99 % de la población hispanoamericana actual, es descendiente de los conquistadores y de los indios. ¿Se va a pedir perdón a sí mismo?

Ya aburre toda esta gilipollez. Hace más de 200 años que son independientes y sus países son ricos en recursos naturales; si están en la mierda es porque no dan para más.


----------



## Goatwhisper (13 Nov 2022)

A partir de este post, en señal de repseto y hermanamiento con los pueblos hermabos de América, hablaremos sólo en quechua (por decir algo).


----------



## cujo (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled



Joputa ,me estoy descojonando solo


----------



## Tigershark (13 Nov 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Hollywood, osease, el Partido Demócrata de EEUU, está poniendo a España en su punto de mira, con películas en las que nos demonizan y fomentan el odio hacia nosotros, como Piratas del Caribe 5, Españoles Zombies Villanos, Jungles Cruis, también de Disney, con Españoles Zombies Villanos otra vez, Uncharted, con Antonio Banderas de Español Villano, el Método Williams, con la española Arancha Sánchez Vicario como Villana, o Alerta Roja de Netflix, con un malvado Español que vive en Valencia.
> 
> Eso es lo que hicieron con Iraq en los 90, y con Rusia de 2010 hasta hoy.... van a por nosotros, vayamonos preparando, porque han armado a Marruecos, y buscarán guerra!!
> 
> ...



Hollywood es el órgano de propaganda del imperio y el imperio no es demócrata ni republicano , es masón o sea judio sionista. Qué los conservadores yankees tienen mas parecido con los conservadores de aquí, correcto pero no son amigos. Recuerda el 98 entre otras cosas.Son anglosajones van con su rollo protestante por el mundo .


----------



## DarkNight (13 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La película que te insulta tres veces
> 
> Por ser hombre
> Por ser blanco
> ...





Este es el video que merecen con su racismo socialista Woke

Se la pueden meter por el culo


----------



## Sardónica (13 Nov 2022)

Un idioma horroroso dice.
Mucho mejor el lenguaje de gruñidos que tenían.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Hollywood es el órgano de propaganda del imperio y el imperio no es demócrata ni republicano , es masón o sea judio sionista. Qué los conservadores yankees tienen mas parecido con los conservadores de aquí, correcto pero no son amigos. Recuerda el 98 entre otras cosas.Son anglosajones van con su rollo protestante por el mundo .



Si, pero Hollywood carga contra Republicanos y come polla Demócrata.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

Este actor se limita a repetir lo que le han dado guionizado. Los verdaderos culpables son los juden de Hollywood, que no perdonan la expulsión de España y nos odian por ello.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Los mejicanos tienen una avería cerebral severa; lo que viene a ser una buena pedrada.



Son los latinos más antiespañoles que conozco, sucnors totales.


----------



## davitin (13 Nov 2022)

Va a ver esa película o cualquier otra de ese actor su puta madre.


----------



## Santolin (13 Nov 2022)

Sudacas lives matter


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Nov 2022)

Y yo me cago.en su puta m..... y me quedo tan ancho.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

De todos modos, es algo que ya intuía...por eso racializaron a los atlantes en esta peli, así tenían doble ración woke.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Nov 2022)

Disney ya lleva unas cuantas en los últimos años, tienen una fijación muy enfermiza. Pensaba que estos estereotipos estaban erradicados, pero esto realmente les cuesta.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (13 Nov 2022)

Lástima de no haberles clavado un buen genocidio, sólo mirad EEUU, la historia hubiera sido bien diferente.


----------



## Sephiroth (13 Nov 2022)

Es curioso y da una idea de la majestuosidad de lo que representa España y una pena que lo hayamos olvidado.

Somos un país absolutamente colonizado, derruido y vendido... y aún así, El Poder (el de verdad) hegemónico mundial nos sigue temiendo. Realmente no a nosotros como españoles en sí, sino a lo que representa España.

Está claro que seguimos siendo el enemigo central del Mundo Moderno y los poderosos lo saben, y nosotros lo hemos olvidado.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Disney ya lleva unas cuantas en los últimos años, tienen una fijación muy enfermiza. Pensaba que estos estereotipos estaban erradicados, pero esto realmente les cuesta.



Desde 2010 la fijación la tuvieron con Rusia, y lo malos que son los Rusos... ahora ya vemos la agenda y lo que llevaban años planeando.

Lo mismo pasó con el cine de los 90 respecto al 11-S, Iraq y Afganistán.

Ahora nos han puesto a nosotros en el mapa; como nos atacarán?

Pues puede que usando a Marruecos, o puede que apoyando a los Lazis, o ambas cosas a la vez; lo que está claro es que tienen un plan, y pasa por joder a España y a los Españoles, como hicieron en los 90 con los Iraquíes, y desde 2010 con los Rusos.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2022)

Sephiroth dijo:


> Es curioso y da una idea de la majestuosidad de lo que representa España y una pena que lo hayamos olvidado.
> 
> Somos un país absolutamente colonizado, derruido y vendido... y aún así, El Poder (el de verdad) hegemónico mundial nos sigue temiendo. Realmente no a nosotros como españoles en sí, sino a lo que representa España.
> 
> Está claro que seguimos siendo el enemigo central del Mundo Moderno y los poderosos lo saben, y nosotros lo hemos olvidado.



Antes hablar del Rey de España infundava admiración, temor y respeto, ahora ya da directamente risa....

Señoras y señores, son ustedes, su Cucktólica Majestad, el Rey de España....







El Rey de España, mira por el destino de España y de los Españoles.... 







Franco se equivocó, la Segunda Restauración Borbónica fue un Error.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.
> 
> Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.



Infinitamente peor el regetón, ande va a parar.


----------



## Murnau (13 Nov 2022)

El que pague por negroflix o Amazon o cualquier mierda de esas, o sintonice charocinco o la secta, o vaya al cine a estas alturas de la película, es subnormal profundo. Y de nada va a servir que se lo haga mirar, pues está financiando al enemigo que les quiere destruir de forma doble, ya que les financia vía impuestos sin quererlo/saberlo.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Nov 2022)

Es curioso como la izmierda sudamericana intenta echarle la culpa de su miseria a España , los usa o a quien sea. Resulta que hace dos siglos que son "independientes", en aquella época socioeconómicamente y en universidades por ejemplo estaban países como Méjico o Perú a la par si no mejor que muchos estados de lo que hoy es EEUU, y resulta que con esa herencia dos siglos después de su independencia bolivariana son una mierda de estados y la culpa es de los demás.

Es como si un nieto le echase la culpa al abuelo que fundo la empresa de haberse fundido en putas y coca la herencia.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.
> 
> Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.



No llorarían porque no existiría ni uno.


----------



## Demi Grante (13 Nov 2022)

¿A ese gilipollas con apellido español por qué le tengo yo que pedir perdón?


----------



## el futuro (13 Nov 2022)

Polémica inventada sólo para publicitar la película. Si no hacen estas cosas nadie sabría de su estreno.

Los goyims mientras tanto, rabian en foros.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (13 Nov 2022)

La judiada de Marvel asegurándose que el patio trasero de los USA sigue siendo una sentina progre,dividida, empobrecida e incapaz de reconocer sus raíces comunes.

Son demasiados países con demasiados recursos. Mejor dividirlos y enfrentarlos.

Que bien lo hacen.


----------



## TNTcl (13 Nov 2022)

Sephiroth dijo:


> Es curioso y da una idea de la majestuosidad de lo que representa España y una pena que lo hayamos olvidado.
> 
> Somos un país absolutamente colonizado, derruido y vendido... y aún así, El Poder (el de verdad) hegemónico mundial nos sigue temiendo. Realmente no a nosotros como españoles en sí, sino a lo que representa España.
> 
> Está claro que seguimos siendo el enemigo central del Mundo Moderno y los poderosos lo saben, y nosotros lo hemos olvidado.



No sé cómo decirlo bien, pero este, España, no es un país más. 

De hecho, se puede vislumbrar que vienen buenos tiempos, en cuanto a propaganda y adoctrinamiento, por que el guión de la Historia está a nuestro favor, Y ELLOS, lo saben. 

Hasta Castro los acojona aún... 

Esto no es un país, es una CASA.

Lo repetiré las veces que haga falta, pero en mi zona, le pegaron fuego a sus pueblos la gente, para que los franceses no se llevasen más que humo. 

El video de #covaleda dura menos que la puta película, y el chaval merece la pena el tiempo de verlo.


----------



## tocafa (13 Nov 2022)

Son tela de pesados. No había racismo hace unos años hasta que llegaron estos y empezaron con su racismo al hombre blanco.


----------



## Diek (13 Nov 2022)

No se si lo habrán puesto ya, pero este es mi critico de cine de cabecera:


----------



## zirick (13 Nov 2022)

Cultura de cancelación

No consumir el producto


----------



## Decipher (13 Nov 2022)

Ahora dímelo en quechua.


----------



## Madafaca (13 Nov 2022)

A estos me los conozco yo.
Cuando lo llame Almodovar o algún otro tiritero para venir a España a hacer una película, vendrá cagando leches, hablando de su bisabuelo emigrante y de lo que le gustan los churros.


----------



## DON GATO (13 Nov 2022)

No veo política tóxica ergo no veo marvel.


----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)

es un progre hecho y derecho este pero muy critico de eeuu


----------



## qbit (13 Nov 2022)

Por cada Kanye West hay más de 100 negroides subnormales que caen en la propaganda nariguda. ¿Quiénes serán los productores de la última basura de cine?


----------



## qbit (13 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> aunque cada vez tengo más claro, que entre judíos yankis e israelitas, son como el agua y el aceite, no pegan ni con cola



Explica más eso.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Explica más eso.



Porque los judíos yankis ya intentaron joder Israel, un ejemplo fue la guerra del Líbano de 2006.


----------



## Tanchus (13 Nov 2022)

Valiente basura. Si me entero de que algún conocido ha ido a verla, le retiro el saludo.


----------



## aldebariano (13 Nov 2022)

El comunismo debe ser aplastado


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (13 Nov 2022)

Ecatepec de Morelos
Ecatepec de Morelos
Ecatepec de Morelos


Donde la Sagra se encuentra con la Cañada real en un zoco mierdoquí.

Antes de hablar de las culpas de España que arregle el pozo de mierda en el que nació


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Nov 2022)

Hablamos de los negros de USA, y que después de 200 años de libertad siguen quejándose y echando la culpa de todos sus males a los blancos (aunque lo de Kate West tiene buena pinta y parece un despertar contra el verdadero enemigo), pero lo de los mejicanos es la mayor traca de la Historia.

Un pais que se forma por la unión de un español y su camarilla de capitanes con las hijas de los jefes de las tribus normales que había alli, que es el más parecido a España de todos los paises de América (cualquiera que haya vivido en Mejico lo sabe, estás como en España), rico, próspero, en 1800 le daba mil vueltas a USA y era la zona más rica del Planeta junto con Argentina…al final se independiZan porque se tragan la mierda anglo-franchute-masona, pierden la mitad del pais en guerras en los primeros 20 años, y empiezan a añorar a un tribu indígena de psicópatas, los aztecas, y a decir que la culpa de todo es de sus padres, los españoles, Totonacas, Olmecas y Txlatatecas.

Que vayan a un psiquiatra. Vaya acomplejamiento. Es como si en España renegáramos de los Romanos, les echáramos la culpa de tener a los rojos en el poder ahora, y añoraramos a los macacos que estuvieron por aqui hace 2000 años. Todos a las cuevas, a morir de hambre. Joder. 

Al Disco Techno éste, si tanto añora a los aztecas, y tan seguro está de que él es 100% genéricamente puro libre de sangre inferior (según él), puede ir al Zócalo, echarse allí y esperar a que alguien le saque el corazón latiendo a base de piedrazos. Estando en el Méjico actual, tiene muchas mas probabilidades por no decir infinitas, que en el Méjico de los españoles de 1800.


----------



## Espartano27 (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## River in the street (13 Nov 2022)

Qué chinguen a su puta madre, pinche chilango envidioso


----------



## Tronio (14 Nov 2022)

Los españoles mayormente engendraron y se integraron y culturizaron y los anglos sólo los exterminaron y expropiaron sin miramientos.


----------



## Culozilla (14 Nov 2022)

Hacedle caso a esta señorita que rezuma CERO racismo:



Por otra parte, mira que sois tontos si es que al final al cine a verla, porque se ha dejado MUY claro que es una película de negras lesbianas racistas y sudakas resentidos, donde el hombre SIEMPRE es el malo.

Disney es una compañía de blanquitos ricos maricomplejines que venden propaganda anti-blancos a rabiar:

*- Wakanda: todos negros.
- Reino de Shang Chi: todos chinos.
- Asgard: negros, panchitos y moros.*


----------



## kicorv (14 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.
> 
> Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.



Y se te olvida algo no menos importante: el TABACO, eso que ha matado y mata a millones de personas.

Después de los moros, los panchitos son lo peor que hay. Por desgracia, en redes como Facebook nos entremezclan con ellos (por ejemplo, en vídeos traducidos al español). Hasta la página de Jugones está lleno de panchitos comentando. Y la envidia y el odio hace los españoles es apoteósico.

Yo fui una vez a una fiesta de mejicanos “erasmus” en Granada y resulté ser el único no mejicano (o al menos español). Escuché a algunos de ellos proponiendo pegarme una paliza. Y eso viviendo temporalmente en nuestro país. Imagínate.

Otro ejemplo es el echeruedas, que ha venido aquí a vengarse de ESPAÑA Acosta del analfabetismo de los izmierdas.


----------



## Shy (14 Nov 2022)

Tengo una amiga (negrac) que la han contratado para la promoción de la película en Madrid, ni con las entradas gratis que me ha dicho que consigue voy a ver semejante mierda.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Nov 2022)

Hay que recluir a LOS PANCHOS en lo que era SU territorio y que NOS DEVUELVAN EL RESTO


Como dicen los panchos cochabambanos de mierda que los invadimos y que ñiñiñi y que ñañaña, aqui traigo la mejor solucion a todo Cojemos a todos los periwayos antiespañoles con ojicos de LA PUTA ULS y los mandamos a todos a vivir a LO QUE ERAN DE VERDAD SUS TERRITORIOS. Es decir, los unos al...




www.burbuja.info










Hay que recluir a LOS PANCHOS en lo que era SU territorio y que NOS DEVUELVAN EL RESTO


Como dicen los panchos cochabambanos de mierda que los invadimos y que ñiñiñi y que ñañaña, aqui traigo la mejor solucion a todo Cojemos a todos los periwayos antiespañoles con ojicos de LA PUTA ULS y los mandamos a todos a vivir a LO QUE ERAN DE VERDAD SUS TERRITORIOS. Es decir, los unos al...




www.burbuja.info










Hay que recluir a LOS PANCHOS en lo que era SU territorio y que NOS DEVUELVAN EL RESTO


Como dicen los panchos cochabambanos de mierda que los invadimos y que ñiñiñi y que ñañaña, aqui traigo la mejor solucion a todo Cojemos a todos los periwayos antiespañoles con ojicos de LA PUTA ULS y los mandamos a todos a vivir a LO QUE ERAN DE VERDAD SUS TERRITORIOS. Es decir, los unos al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Viviendo (14 Nov 2022)

Es un ejemplo del odio a Espanha/lo hispano con el objetivo de controlar a los mejicanos mejor, alejandolos de lo hispano para que se acerquen a lo gringo y que nunca se unan al resto de paises hispanos, el divide y venceras que siempre utilizaron sus primos britanicos

Ya dije en un hilo de viajes a mexico que habiendo muchos paises latinos donde nos tratan muy bien, incluso se nota que les gusta conocernos mas que a otros extranjeros, es de retrasado ir de turismo alli donde llevan sembrando odio contra los espanholes por decadas, no es algo que empezo con el actual presidente


----------



## WN62 (14 Nov 2022)

Si quieren la devolución que busquen las cuentas de vidrio que les dimos y si tal negociamos.


----------



## Destro (14 Nov 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Tenían que haberle dejado el trabajo a los anglosajones y ahora no habría que escuchar todas esas tonterías de enanos acomplejados.
> 
> Así el 1% de indios que quedarían, después de haber sido sus pueblo bombardeados, expulsados varias veces de su territorio, darles mantas con viruela para acabar viviendo en una reserva muertos de asco.



Realmente no quedaría ni siquiera el 1%. La mayor parte de los nativos que quedan en USA son los que habitaban en las zonas del imperio español, la hispanidad, y que USA invadió más tarde. Donde antes llegaron los anlgos los indios suelen estar exterminados casi al 100% y en algunos casos al 100%.


----------



## Tigershark (14 Nov 2022)

Justamente hace un rato he visto esto , creo que interesa , gracias a Dios hay personas que no quedan calladas ante las infamias y las mentiras.


----------



## thx (14 Nov 2022)

Otro motivo para no ver la pelicula, ni siquiera pirateandola.

Tenoch Huerta, ya que sabes tanto de historia, ¿acaso no recuerdas como gracias a los indios que masacraban los aztecas, pueblo que hoy usa Mexico como representativo de su identidad, logró Cortez conquistar lo que conquisto? Sabiendo historia, sabras de lo que es capaz un español... y si no recuerdas, pideme a mi que pida perdon y yo te aseguro que te voy a hacer recordar lo que es un español.


----------



## anonymous375298 (14 Nov 2022)

Todo este rollo de llorar porque fueron conquistados por otro pueblo más fuerte militarmente es una tremenda estupidez porque eso es lo que ha pasado siempre. ¿Acaso los Aztecas no tenían sometidos a las otras tribus también? Si la cosa hubiese sido al revés y los Aztecas hubiesen llegado a España y hubiesen sido superiores militarmente a nosotros nos hubiesen conquistado igual que nosotros le hicimos a ellos.


----------



## lacg9 (14 Nov 2022)

literalmente los negros son los que mas daño causan a los nativos , y los españoles por traerlos pura mierda Afro llegó a América


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Nov 2022)

A ver si os enterais de que lo que hay que hacer es esto






Hay que recluir a LOS PANCHOS en lo que era SU territorio y que NOS DEVUELVAN EL RESTO


Como dicen los panchos cochabambanos de mierda que los invadimos y que ñiñiñi y que ñañaña, aqui traigo la mejor solucion a todo Cojemos a todos los periwayos antiespañoles con ojicos de LA PUTA ULS y los mandamos a todos a vivir a LO QUE ERAN DE VERDAD SUS TERRITORIOS. Es decir, los unos al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Y si lo invadimos.... que? Que pasa? Que les den por culo. Lo invadimos porque éramos más fuertes y mejores. Ya está bien de agachar la cabeza. Es lo que hay. Que se jodan. Viva el imperio español. Orgulloso de mis antepasados y su furia asesina ibera.




Es hora de reivindicar a Neil Young, que decia lo mismo. Neil, no te mueras nunca.




Lou Reed sobre Young: _“It makes me cry, it is the best I have heard in my life. The guy is a spectacular guitarist, those melodies are so marvellous, so calculated, constructed note to note… he must have killed to get those notes. It puts my hairs on end”._

Os recomiendo escucharla despues de un porrito suave con un vaso de vino, por supuesto de noche y al aire libre. Es otro tipo de musica. No es la que podeis escuchar ahora si no la buscais mucho. Necesita su tiempo, y su espacio. Pero el viaje que os va a dar no tiene par.


Aqui teneis la original remasterizada, pero remasterizada para You Tube. Buscadla en Flac.

Esta cancion fue una hostia en la cara para mi, en aquella epoca yo era muy pacifista tirando a hippie, pero pronto fui entendiendo que la Violencia y la Fuerza tienen su valor por si mismos, y es de lo que va el tema. Viene a cantar Young que se las prometian muy felices con sus cosas en plan hippies felices segun la leyenda negra, pero llegaron unos aventureros con la Fuerza y la Conquista por ambicion y se los zamparon de manera legendaria, algo muy parecido a Nadal con Roland Garros. Lo de Nadal es de admirar, y lo de Cortez es parecido: Fuerzas de la Naturaleza.


Fue muy criticado, Young, por este tema. Pero siempre ha ido por libre.


----------



## nate (14 Nov 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hacedle caso a esta señorita que rezuma CERO racismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no se preocupe ese mon.... perdón, esa chica, que no voy a ver esa mierda ni la primera semana ni la última. NO VEO MIERDA DE DISNEY.


----------



## nate (14 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Mire:



BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTAL


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Tienes el mismo problema de ubicación, ¿nosotros? ¿Ellos? 

Culturízate, anda. 



anonymous375298 dijo:


> Si la cosa hubiese sido al revés y los Aztecas hubiesen llegado a España y hubiesen sido superiores militarmente a nosotros nos hubiesen conquistado igual que nosotros le hicimos a ellos.


----------



## cebollo (14 Nov 2022)

En Estados Unidos nunca han distinguido bien a los "hispanic" pero últimamente están empezando a descubrir que los cubanos y venezolanos pueden aspirar a la inteligencia y votar a los republicanos. Los mexicanos son tiraflechas y memocratas al cien por cien.


----------



## jaimegvr (14 Nov 2022)

ni descargar en torrent.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (14 Nov 2022)

¿Entonces podemos decir que los que están viniendo ahora es por venganza?


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2022)

SOBRE EL ORO:

-Se sabe ya más o menos las toneladas de oro que A MANO y mediante barcos de MADERA nos traimos de aquellas tierras, y parece ser que es la misma que una mina moderna puede extrar EN UN MES O DOS.

No son cifras exactas porque mucho se quedó en el fondo del mar gracias a los piratas y los elementos.


-SOBRE LA GUERRA:

Un asesino como Cortés, con esa fuerza y poder, no podría haber conquistado mucho sin la ayuda de LAS OTRAS TRIBUS EN GUERRA contra los aztecas. Fue hábil y las unió en contra de los comecorasones. Se ve que estaban hartas de ellos.

-SOBRE LO QUE LLEVAMOS O DEJAMOS DE LLEVAR:

Los Monty Python lo clavaron de nuevo.


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2022)

NO QUIERO PANCHITOS EN MI PAIS!


PUNTO. Y VOX ME PUEDE COMER LA POLLA!


----------



## The Hellion (14 Nov 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> A más voy... acabo de hacer una búsqueda del nombre del idiota este e imbecil... y sale haciendo loas a los sanitarios en la pandemia, y diciendo que menudos ignorantes los que no se pinchan etc...
> 
> No sufráis por el, ya está muerto.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. 

Si nos creemos su versión de los hechos, los descendientes de los malvados exterminadores que fueron a robar a los indios, que ahora son sus amigos , nos increpan a nosotros, que somos descendientes de los que no participaron en la conquista/masacre, y pretenden que nosotros, que nos quedamos en Europa, les pidamos perdón a ellos, que ahora se llevan bien, y que son los que participaron por activa y por pasiva en la masacre.

Nadie dijo que los wokes fuesen congruentes.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En México están creando un monstruo que se les puede ir de las manos.
> La ignorancia del mexicano medio es de terror.



A esos países les van a llevar a la balcanizacion para que nunca levanten cabeza.
Por eso ahora algunos dicen que está remontando el hispanismo, no es otra cosa que los criollos y mestizos blanqueados ven el monstruo indigenista que está despertando y tienen pavor


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (14 Nov 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Black panther va sobre un pais, el mas rico del mundo, en africa...
> ahora han metido un poco de latinos..
> 
> El resto de superheroes, al gran mayoria, son blancos y usanos de pura cepa..
> ...



Un país de negros,el más rico del mundo?????

No es de superheroes, es de ciencia ficción....


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (14 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La película que te insulta tres veces
> 
> Por ser hombre
> Por ser blanco
> ...



Basura roja, nada nuevo


----------



## walkietalkie (14 Nov 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ellos nos trajeron las bandas latinas y el regeton. No sé que es peor, la verdad.
> 
> Ojalá los anglos hubiesen invadido Sudamérica, al menos llorarían con razón.



No lloraría, estarían, Extinguidos y los pocos supervivientes encerrados en reservas


----------



## Helion + (14 Nov 2022)

El mundo anglo promociona el odio a la Hispanidad desde el siglo XIII, nada nuevo


----------



## Manoliko (14 Nov 2022)

¿Como podéis decir que ese engendro mestizo es blanco?


----------



## Saco de papas (14 Nov 2022)

Una película para disfrutar en 720 screener latino.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Helion + dijo:


> El mundo anglo promociona el odio a la Hispanidad desde el siglo XIII, nada nuevo



el mundo rusqui se le ha unido con fuerza para tomar el relevo, por lo que se ha visto estos últimos años


----------



## UNGERN (14 Nov 2022)

Si es tan reivindicativo que reclame todo el territorio que USA quitó a Mexico después de la independencia (un 60%). Ahí sí que había oro.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (14 Nov 2022)

1. ¿Guerras? Todas las tribus aztecas se mataban entre si y estaban en guerra desde hacía siglos. España se alió con algunas y supimos sacar tajada.

Lo que es más, el pueblo veía a los españoles como libertadores, de ahí nuestro éxito. Y no es para menos, había 50.000 sacrificios humanos anuales arrancando corazones y comiéndoselos.

Lo que es más, a Tlaloc, Dios de la lluvia, se le ofrecían bebés de menos de un año de edad. Una maravilla de sociedad, vamos.

2. ¿Viruela? Sí, la que llevaron los ingleses en mantas. Que esta mentira siga colando a día de hoy es de traca.

3. ¿Idioma de mierda el español? Se convirtió en la lengua vehicular del Imperio, y en los virreinatos se enseñaban las lenguas indígenas (y se conservaban en escritura) para que no se perdieran, Y AÚN Y ASÍ los indígenas preferían hablar en español, una lengua más práctica y útil.

Acojonante que gentuza así tenga voz pública. Perdón mis cojones morenos, estuve en Cartagena - Colombia y se me hinchaba el orgullo por todo lo que vi, acojonante lo nuestro, que grande fue España...


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

cuidado con la asignación del "nosotros" y el "ellos", que es donde basan gente como AMLO su venenoso discurso

los que allí tuvieron éxito fueron Castellanos de hace varios siglos, la mayoría de los cuales se instalaron y quedaron allí, siendo por tanto antepasados de parte de los mexicanos actuales, del mismo modo los conquistadores indígenas aliados de aquellos son los antepasados de la mayoría de actuales mexicanos

asi que la simplificación "nosotros" -españoles peninsulares de hoy- en contraposición a "ellos", mexicanos de hoy, no encaja por ningún lado



Josemiguel3 dijo:


> 1. ¿Guerras? Todas las tribus aztecas se mataban entre si y estaban en guerra desde hacía siglos. España se alió con algunas y supimos sacar tajada.
> 
> Lo que es más, el pueblo veía a los españoles como libertadores, de ahí nuestro éxito. Y no es para menos, había 50.000 sacrificios humanos anuales arrancando corazones y comiéndoselos.
> 
> ...


----------



## lagartiniano (14 Nov 2022)

Al final me he quedado con el que hace de Namor, no sabía nadar, es gitano?


----------



## Josemiguel3 (14 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> cuidado con la asignación del "nosotros" y el "ellos", que es donde basan gente como AMLO su venenoso discurso
> 
> los que allí tuvieron éxito fueron Castellanos de hace varios siglos, la mayoría de los cuales se instalaron y quedaron allí, siendo por tanto antepasados de parte de los mexicanos actuales, del mismo modo los conquistadores indígenas aliados de aquellos son los antepasados de la mayoría de actuales mexicanos
> 
> asi que la simplificación "nosotros" -españoles peninsulares de hoy- en contraposición a "ellos", mexicanos de hoy, no encaja por ningún lado



Buen detalle, gracias por la corrección. Lo tendré en cuenta y aplicaré en adelante. Lo que dices sirve como arma de defensores de la leyenda negra.

Muy bien visto, desde luego.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Nov 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Si es tan reivindicativo que reclame todo el territorio que USA quitó a Mexico después de la independencia (un 60%). Ahí sí que había oro.



Ya, pero es que hay no había ni hubo mayas, ni aztecas.


----------



## Th89 (14 Nov 2022)

El método anglo, de cortar cabezas a todo quisqui, fue claramente superior al nuestro.

Nos habríamos ahorrado a toda esta caterva de subnormales que van de ofendiditos 500 años después.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> En Méjico (con jota) hay mucho tarado mental que se cree la leyenda negra y que los españoles, el oro y tal. Lo primero que tienen que hacer es dejar de llorar y estudiar la historia de su país, que en 200 años no han conseguido levantar cabeza, siendo un país riquísimo. Revoluciones, cristeros e invasiones, corrupción y crimen. Que miren para el norte y piensen que los EEUU les robaron más la mitad de su territorio (Tejas incluida) con el tratado de Guadalupe-Hidalgo en el siglo XIX y los gringos querían apoderarse del territorio hasta la altura de Tampico. Pero un sector del Congreso norteamericano advirtió sobre qué coño iban a hacer gobernando sobre esa masa de indios y mestizos, que no harían más que causar problemas. Y recularon. Los gringos prefirieron concentrarse en el norte, donde había menos indios y prácticamente en estado paleolítico, a los que ya sabían como tratar (como habían hecho con las tribus de la costa atlántica, Apalaches y valle del Misisipi, sencillamente exterminándolos).
> 
> Haciendo historia-ficción: ¿Qué hubiera pasado si la frontera de EEUU se hubiera establecido en Tampico y no en El Paso? Pues que Méjico sería un país de las dimensiones de Guatemala u Honduras, Chiapas posiblemente otra republiqueta centroamericana más y Yucatán más de lo mismo. Ese era el plan gringo. Lo que les daba pavor era cómo controlar a los millones de mestizos e indios mejicanos desde la línea Guadalajara-Tampico hasta el río Grande (hubiera sido una carnicería al estilo Gerónimo y fin de la historia, si hubieran podido). Una buena parte de los mejicanos se libró del genocidio anglo porque las balas y la logística hubieran costado mucha pasta, los gringos tenían sus propios problemas internos norte-sur que ya estaban haciendo bastante ruido y tampoco tenían gente suficiente para repoblar esa zona porque la inmigración escandinava-irlandesa-alemana-italiana era todavía ridícula en comparación con los millones de kilómetros a colonizar. Como pasa todavía en buena parte del oeste americano (desde Kansas, las Dakotas y Oklahoma hasta Nevada y Idaho, con unas densidades de población dignas de Laponia). Si hubieran tenido gente para ocupar esas tierras de todo el norte grande de Méjico, fin del problema. Pero los mejicanos que quedasen vivos hubieran seguido echando la culpa a España, porque son como los españoles (por la sangre nuestra que tienen): no tienen arreglo y punto.
> 
> A veces, con lo que nos viene de Iberoamerica: chusma, bandas, coca y reguetón, pienso que quizás fue un error la consideración de aquellas tierras como la propia España. Quizás habría que haber hecho como los holandeses, sacar riqueza a tope, dos tiros al que se ponía en medio y a correr. Y míralos, Holanda es la polla en consideración de país democrático, libre y de bienestar. Y encima van dando lecciones los muy cabrones. Y como los holandeses, muchos.



Fantástico post. 
¿Qué libros recomiendas para leer más de lo que dices de los gringos y poque no continuaron hacia el sur?


----------



## UNGERN (14 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, pero es que hay no había ni hubo mayas, ni aztecas.




Y los indios que había las pasaron putas cuando llegaron los yanquis.

Aunque Sam Houston, el primer presidente de la república de Texas, tenía una política conciliadora hacia los indígenas de Norteamérica, prevalecieron las opiniones antitéticas de Mirabeau B. Lamar, el segundo presidente de la república. Lamar bloqueó la aprobación de los tratados internacionales que Houston había elaborado. En 1839 Lamar exigió la “expulsión absoluta” de la “raza bárbara” de Texas. También insistió en que: “El hombre blanco y el hombre rojo no podían vivir juntos en armonía. La naturaleza lo prohíbe”. Así que la presidencia de Lamar fue, en esencia, una cruzada en contra de los indígenas de Norteamérica con el objetivo de matar o expulsar a todos de ellos. Expandió los Rangers de Texas, una agencia nacional de seguridad, y gastó 2.5 millones de dólares en guerras contra los indígenas, un monto que superó el costo de obtener la independencia de México. También se formaron grupos de milicias para expulsar a los pueblos indígenas de Texas. En 1836 en un discurso en contra de la anexión, John Quincy Adams exclamó: “¿No han tenido indios suficientes para expulsar de la tierra de los sepulcros de sus padres y para exterminar?” 


https://glasstire.com/2019/04/06/el-alamo-la-independencia-de-texas-y-la-raza/


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Buen detalle, gracias por la corrección. Lo tendré en cuenta y aplicaré en adelante. Lo que dices sirve como arma de defensores de la leyenda negra.
> 
> Muy bien visto, desde luego.



me alegra que también lo veas, como bien dice M. Gullo, el mayor éxito de la Leyenda Negra es haber logrado esa disgregación identitaria, del "nosotros"... yo lo expresabe en el foro durante años con otra idea, pero que en el fondo es la misma--> la del encuadre correcto del problema hispánico

nos solemos ir al futbolerismo de un equipo contra otro, perdiendo de vista de que el encuadre correcto es el del espacio correspondiente a la Monarquía Católica, que es de donde proceden las actuales repúblicas de Ultramar y la seudomonarquía española nuestra

lo que más le jode a los diversos indigenismos, tanto los americanos como los ibéricos, es que encuadremos los problemas correctamente y apliquemos correctamente el "nosotros", tanto los de un país como los de otro

PD: los indigenismos ibéricos son de dos tipos, por un lado los separatismos regionales y, menos importante de momento a nivel social pero sí fuerte en este foro, el identitarismo étnico ibérico, que intenta venderse como una especie de nacionalismo español de base racial y que, pir tanto, pretende una mayor cercanía hacia el resto de europeos - aunque sean centroeuropeos, nórdicos o euroasiáticos- que al resto de Hispanos


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, pero es que hay no había ni hubo mayas, ni aztecas.



Habían otros pueblos nativo americanos,
que vivían mucho mejor cuando están "dominados" por los españoles.









El gran jefe apache Gerónimo hablaba en español con el hombre blanco


Las memorias que el último gran jefe de los apaches chiricahuas, Gerónimo (1829-1909), dictó a su intérprete, S.M. Barrett, y que se publicaron con el apoyo del presidente Roosevelt, han sido editadas en español en el centenario de su muerte. Curiosamente, Gerónimo, hablaba en español, no en inglés.



ecodiario.eleconomista.es


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Urge hacerse activamente hispanista o nos comen los marranos...
> Cada vez más gente se está dando cuenta. Cuando lleguemos a la masa crítica le damos un vuelco a esta situación de postración.



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero hay un continente entero que está por lo contrario y creerse toda la basura de la leyenda negra.
No veo solución


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Nov 2022)

Mucho más. La diferencia es que no son histéricos y hablan ingles. Suenan muy cool.
Pero son unos putos rednecks y no son mala gente ojo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Nov 2022)

Sephiroth dijo:


> Es curioso y da una idea de la majestuosidad de lo que representa España y una pena que lo hayamos olvidado.
> 
> Somos un país absolutamente colonizado, derruido y vendido... y aún así, El Poder (el de verdad) hegemónico mundial nos sigue temiendo. Realmente no a nosotros como españoles en sí, sino a lo que representa España.
> 
> Está claro que seguimos siendo el enemigo central del Mundo Moderno y los poderosos lo saben, y nosotros lo hemos olvidado.



Así es.
Ahora cuando vas a extrangero tevtratan bien porque trabajamos bien y somos buena gente, con nuestros defectos.
Pero pongamos que España se pusiera a nivel de Alemania wn potencia económica, no dudeis que wl mundo anglo nos temeria más que a China y Rusia. La razón? Somos la cuna de occidente despues de Roma y el IDIOMA que se habla en un continente entero.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

no ves solución porque estás derrotista -digo estás adrede- lo cierto es que ni todo el continente americano es leyendanegrista y que, del mismo modo, nuestra península ni mucho menos está libre del mismo leyendanegrismo... al contrario lo estamos continuamente ejerciendo

si me vieras en este foro cuando empecé con estos temas... desde entonces la cosa ha ido cambiando bastante, hay ya los primeros conatos de un viraje y yo creo que se va a dar

ser impaciente es favorecer el desánimo



Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero hay un continente entero que está por lo contrario y creerse toda la basura de la leyenda negra.
> No veo solución


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (14 Nov 2022)

normal los españoles realizamos las matanzas mas gigantes en la epoca los anglos a nuestro lado eran civilizadores no como los robaoros ejjjpañoles viladores


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (14 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no ves solución porque estás derrotista -digo estás adrede- lo cierto es que ni todo el continente americano es leyendanegrista y que, del mismo modo, nuestra península ni mucho menos está libre del mismo leyendanegrismo... al contrario lo estamos continuamente ejerciendo
> 
> si me vieras en este foro cuando empecé con estos temas... desde entonces la cosa ha ido cambiando bastante, hay ya los primeros conatos de un viraje y yo creo que se va a dar
> 
> ser impaciente es favorecer el desánimo



ostias vaya verguenza ajena el friki de tu firma jajajajajaja menudo frakasado


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero hay un continente entero que está por lo contrario y creerse toda la basura de la leyenda negra.
> No veo solución



El movimiento antihispanista es mucho mayor que el hispanista,

sólo hay que darse una vuelta por las redes sociales,

el hate a España cada vez es mayor,

algo que no había visto tan exagerado cinco años más atrás,

ahora directamente lees a idiotas deseando el hambre y que se mueran de frío los europeos,
(en sus medios de comunicación les dicen que en Europa están muriendo de hambre por la guerra y que no hay combustible para afrontar el invierno),

también la idiotez de lo "latino" cada vez es más mainstream,

son tan idiotas que se identifican como una raza y acento homogéneo,

a todo esto le dan un toque de "los verdaderos ancestros",
(algunos/muchos confunden "latino" con nativo americano )

realmente lo único que tienen en común es el idioma español y las costumbres españolas.

Un subcontinente plagado de idiotas con CI-70, ese es el problema.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Habían otros pueblos nativo americanos,
> que vivían mucho mejor cuando están "dominados" por los españoles.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero si los mejicanos se consideran los herederos de los mayas, o aztecas, no son herederos de los territorios ocupados por otras tribus, en todo caso serían herederos del Virreinato español de 1823


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

pues para mí es un fenómeno, tiene videos que clavan mi línea principal en el foro

tiene uno con ya casi 100.000 visitas, seguro que tú tienes alguno que lo supere



ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> ostias vaya verguenza ajena el friki de tu firma jajajajajaja menudo frakasado


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Nov 2022)

Eso es. Especialmente los que tienen sangre indígena. Irrecuperables y mira que podíamos ser mas que el mundo anglo. Como dicen arriba, con paciencia.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, pero si los mejicanos se consideran los herederos de los mayas, o aztecas, no son herederos de los territorios ocupados por otras tribus, en todo caso serían herederos del Virreinato español de 1823



Curiosamente deberían sentirse herederos de los tlaxcaltecas,

que fueron los grandes aliados de los españoles,
los que poblaron las nuevas ciudades fundadas en el norte,
los que se mezclaron y mestizaron,

curiosamente hoy en día les llaman traidores y sin objetos de burla por "indios",

esta gente son unos hipócritas.
(sólo les interesan los indios que van bien para su relato victimista)


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

sin acritud, compa, echa un vistazo al parlamento español... a ver si podemos andar sacando demasiado pecho de la situación actual española

no es que allá sean más o menos recuperables, la clave es que necesitamos que se recuperen ellos para pasar nosotros de ser un país de segunda línea como somos en la actualidad



Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Eso es. Especialmente los que tienen sangre indígena. Irrecuperables y mira que podíamos ser mas que el mundo anglo. Como dicen arriba, con paciencia.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> sin acritud, compa, echa un vistazo al parlamento español... a ver si podemos andar sacando demasiado pecho de la situación actual española
> 
> no es que allá sean más o menos recuperables, la clave es que necesitamos que se recuperen ellos para pasar nosotros de ser un país de segunda línea como somos en la actualidad



Sin duda no.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Sin duda no.



poh eso, este es el asunto


----------



## Espartano27 (14 Nov 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Entonces podemos decir que los que están viniendo ahora es por venganza?


----------



## Risitas (14 Nov 2022)

Que pida perdón el por sus antepasados que fueron ahí.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 Nov 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Los negros americanos odian el idioma español y cualquier otro, porqué no se 'les da bien " aprender idiomas.



Lo odian porque los hispanoamericanos les están quitando el sitio y los trabajos en EEUU su propio país. Que se jodan.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Ese Duki es un ejemplo de idiotez panchita,
aunque después todo lo solucionan con...
"es bromita gallegos, que poco humor tienen",

lo curioso es que después joden con que Cristóbal Colón no es español,

pues eso, cuando les conviene para el hate a España, es español,
cuando les conviene para quitar "mérito" es italiano,

y así con todo.

Misma doble moral con los pueblos nativo americanos...

- Mexicas: Gran civilización, masacrados, verdaderos mexicanos.

- Tlaxcaltecas: Indios pendejos color llanta, traidores, ninguneados incluso hoy en día.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (14 Nov 2022)

Desde 24 Oct 2022

forocoches esta x ahi g0rd0000


----------



## Tigershark (14 Nov 2022)

El tema importante es la leyenda negra ,que es lo que utilizan las republiquetas letrina americanas para quitarse el muerto de encima cuando les piden responsabilidades .Que las cosas van mal ? culpa de los españoles que nos trajeron la corrupción ,¿ que no hay pan para comer? culpa de los españoles porque nos robaron el oro ,¿Qué somos tercermundistas y morenitos ? porque nos conquistaron los españoles si hubieran sido los ingleses seriamos rubitos y ricos .. y así con todo ,como desde pequeños les meten en la cabeza la leyenda negra pues así tiran . La leyenda negra es la piedra angular de los gobiernos letrina americanos.
Nadie quiso las independencias solo una élite criolla que se quiso comer todo el pastel ,se vendieron al anglo y ahora ellos gobiernan y el pueblo se muere de hambre ,cuando México ,Cuba eran riquísimas.


----------



## cebollo (14 Nov 2022)

Acabo de encontrar en YouTube una entrevista en USA a Meghan Markle cuando era actriz. Presume de culta y viajada por hablar un poco de español. Explica que vivió en Argentina y que allí hablan un español italianizado, el castellano (pronuncia castelano). O sea el castellano es el español italianizado de los argentinos. El presentador pone cara de oh, que interesante. Y esos son los listos del continente.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Sin embargo aquí somos grandes lumbreras..


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Uf, qué alivio, ¿no?


----------



## cebollo (14 Nov 2022)

Lo dejo por aquí por si no os lo creéis. Minuto 2:10.


----------



## cortijero92 (14 Nov 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Si es tan reivindicativo que reclame todo el territorio que USA quitó a Mexico después de la independencia (un 60%). Ahí sí que había oro.



Así es, oro dorado y oro negro.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (14 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



¿Que le pasa en la cara? ¿Se le cayó a su madre de pequeño en la olla hirviendo del cocido?


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar en YouTube una entrevista en USA a Meghan Markle cuando era actriz. Presume de culta y viajada por hablar un poco de español. Explica que vivió en Argentina y que allí hablan un español italianizado, el castellano (pronuncia castelano). O sea el castellano es el español italianizado de los argentinos. El presentador pone cara de oh, que interesante. Y esos son los listos del continente.



Eso se lo escuchó a los mismos argentinos,

los boludos son tan idiotas que dicen que hablan "castellano",

nada que ver con el "español",

eso es de España.
  
(Mira el vídeo)




Lo dicho, esta gente es idiota, y son 600 millones de idiotas, ahí es nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Yo, en cambio, he visto a argentinos defendiendo a España al más alto nivel...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Nov 2022)

Pues el macaco bien que utiliza nuestro idioma entre otras cosas.

Aún vendrá a España a promocionar su mierda que no hay quien la aguante y a pasearse y habrá mierdasecas aplaudiendole.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Nov 2022)

A comer polla anglo macaco.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Yo suelo joderlos por Youtube y demás RRSS al igual que a mexicanos,

no es por ser troll y cabrón,

solo lo hago como experimento "social",

te digo que el nivel intelectual y de conocimiento de su historia es bajísimo,
la comida de tarro que tienen es importante.


----------



## arriondas (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El movimiento antihispanista es mucho mayor que el hispanista,
> 
> sólo hay que darse una vuelta por las redes sociales,
> 
> ...



Eso es algo que muchos ya conocíamos. Cuando he trabajado con extranjeros, los españoles siempre hacíamos buenas migas con otros europeos: italianos, belgas, holandeses, de los países del este, portugueses, alemanes, etc. Pero con los panchos... Nada de nada. Ellos con los suyos. Pero es algo de lo que te percatas de forma habitual; es que un polaco o un ruso se integran mejor, mientras que ellos siguen formando sus ghettos o sus barbacoas, yendo a sus garitos, etc.

En el fondo nos detestan, para ellos somos los malvadas hordas con armaduras, espadas y caballos que arruinaron su Arcadia Feliz donde iban en taparrabos y no pasaban de la industria lítica.

Por supuesto, lo que dices. Confunden latino con amerindio (los EEUU se lo han metido en el coco pero bien), renegando del enorme legado cultural que les pasamos, aunque irónicamente hablen en español y tengan unos cuantos hábitos que también son nuestros. No pierden una oportunidad para hablar mal de España, sea el tema que sea. siempre encontrarán algo que criticar, o replicar

En el fondo, no tienen muchas luces, lo ves a poco que trates con ellos. Porque para tragarse toda la propaganda tan burda de los anglos...


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Admiran la magnitud de los antepasados comunes, no la mediocridad de los españoles de hoy. Todavía no acabamos de captar el tema del "nosotros"...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El movimiento antihispanista es mucho mayor que el hispanista,
> 
> sólo hay que darse una vuelta por las redes sociales,
> 
> ...



Son tan imbeciles que se autollaman latino y con el Lazio no tienen ninguna puta relación a no ser que retrocedas hasta el imperio romano y aún así


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Llevo también bastantes años por el mundo y mi experiencia es inversa a la tuya. 



arriondas dijo:


> Eso es algo que muchos ya conocíamos. Cuando he trabajado con extranjeros, los españoles siempre hacíamos buenas migas con otros europeos: italianos, belgas, holandeses, de los países del este, portugueses, alemanes, etc. Pero con los panchos... Nada de nada. Ellos con los suyos. Pero es algo de lo que te percatas de forma habitual; es que un polaco o un ruso se integran mejor, mientras que ellos siguen formando sus ghettos o sus barbacoas, yendo a sus garitos, etc.
> 
> En el fondo nos detestan, para ellos somos los malvadas hordas con armaduras, espadas y caballos que arruinaron su Arcadia Feliz donde iban en taparrabos y no pasaban de la industria lítica.
> 
> ...


----------



## arriondas (14 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Llevo también bastantes años por el mundo y mi experiencia es inversa a la tuya.



Pues mejor para ti. Si te digo la verdad, a mi no me gustan demasiado; he tenido encontronazos con más de uno, incluso gente con carreras.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Cuando dicen eso les digo...
Mira la última lista de 31 de Scaloni y vuelve a decir que el 70% de los argentinos vienen de Italia (eso suelen decir).

Después de eso solo saben insultar con moro bla bla.

Apellidos españoles: 20 jugadores
Apellidos italianos: 7 jugadores
Apellidos otros orígenes: 4 jugadores

Arqueros:
Emiliano ‘Dibu’ Martínez,
Gerónimo Rulli
Juan Musso
Franco Armani.


Defensores:
Nahuel Molina
Gonzalo Montiel
Cristian ‘Cuti’ Romero
Germán Pezzella
Nicolás Otamendi
Lisandro Martínez
Marcos ‘Huevo’ Acuña
Nicolás Tagliafico
Juan Foyth
Facundo Medina
Nehuén Pérez.

Mediocampistas:
Rodrigo De Paul
Leandro Paredes
Alejandro ‘Papu’ Gómez
Alexis Mac Allister
Guido Rodríguez
Enzo Fernández
Exequiel Palacios
Nicolás González.

Delanteros:
Lionel Messi
Lautaro Martínez
Ángel Di María
Julián Álvarez
Joaquín ‘Tucu’ Correa
Paulo Dybala
Ángel Correa
Thiago Almada.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Es evidente que no te gustan y eso proyectas.

El leyendanegrismo anglo, el de los "libertadores", el de nuestros "progres" se ha dedicado por siglos a agitar el sentimiento inverso al tuyo en los americanos. Los rusos se han unido a esa estrategia desde hace el siglo pasado...

Nada nuevo bajo el sol



arriondas dijo:


> Pues mejor para ti. Si te digo la verdad, a mi no me gustan demasiado; he tenido encontronazos con más de uno, incluso gente con carreras.


----------



## cebollo (14 Nov 2022)

Básicamente son mestizos feos y les gustaría ser blancos. Piensan que invadidos por ingleses ahora descenderian de ingleses y se parecerían a Brad Pitt. Pero como los españoles no extinguieron a sus tatarabuelos ahora ellos se tienen que joder y parecerse a Evo Morales. Y la culpa es de los españoles. O sea, son feos y la culpa es mía.

En sus cabezas tiene sentido.


----------



## thx (14 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Básicamente son mestizos feos y les gustaría ser blancos. *Piensan que invadidos por ingleses ahora descenderian de ingleses y se parecerían a Brad Pitt. *Pero como los españoles no extinguieron a sus tatarabuelos ahora ellos se tienen que joder y parecerse a Evo Morales. Y la culpa es de los españoles. O sea, son feos y la culpa es mía.
> 
> En sus cabezas tiene sentido.



¿Quien querria parecerse a Brad Pitt pudiendo ser como este galan de 1.72m de altura? XD XD


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso es algo que muchos ya conocíamos. Cuando he trabajado con extranjeros, los españoles siempre hacíamos buenas migas con otros europeos: italianos, belgas, holandeses, de los países del este, portugueses, alemanes, etc. Pero con los panchos... Nada de nada. Ellos con los suyos. Pero es algo de lo que te percatas de forma habitual; es que un polaco o un ruso se integran mejor, mientras que ellos siguen formando sus ghettos o sus barbacoas, yendo a sus garitos, etc.
> 
> En el fondo nos detestan, para ellos somos los malvadas hordas con armaduras, espadas y caballos que arruinaron su Arcadia Feliz donde iban en taparrabos y no pasaban de la industria lítica.
> 
> ...





Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Son tan imbeciles que se autollaman latino y con el Lazio no tienen ninguna puta relación a no ser que retrocedas hasta el imperio romano y aún así



Esa es la clave, el nivel intelectual bajísimo,
sumado a medios de comunicación y gobiernos que fomentan esto...
(Es en el zócalo de CDMX, espectáculo organizado por el gobierno de México)

Es el lol


----------



## arriondas (14 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es evidente que no te gustan y eso proyectas.
> 
> El leyendanegrismo anglo, el de los "libertadores", el de nuestros "progres" se ha dedicado por siglos a agitar el sentimiento inverso al tuyo en los americanos. Los rusos se han unido a esa estrategia desde hace el siglo pasado...
> 
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol



Entonces, ¿por qué la mayoría de ellos no se integran cuando vienen a España? Algo que sí hicieron mis parientes en Francia o en Suiza.

Y ellos lo tienen más fácil; mismo idioma, no pocas costumbres comunes, etc.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Niego la mayor... 




arriondas dijo:


> Entonces, ¿por qué la mayoría de ellos no se integran cuando vienen a España? Algo que sí hicieron mis parientes en Francia o en Suiza.
> 
> Y ellos lo tienen más fácil; mismo idioma, no pocas costumbres comunes, etc.


----------



## nate (14 Nov 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Un país de negros,el más rico del mundo?????
> 
> No es de superheroes, es de ciencia ficción....



Que coño ciencia ficción? Ni la ciencia ficción ha llegado tan lejos con sus propuestas.


----------



## arriondas (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esa es la clave, el nivel intelectual bajísimo,
> sumado a medios de comunicación y gobiernos que fomentan esto...
> (Es en el zócalo de CDMX, espectáculo organizado por el gobierno de México)
> 
> Es el lol



Incluso entre los que tienen estudios superiores, les ves unas cosas... Tienen un sentido del humor bastante simple, casi propio de niños si lo comparamos con el nuestro, les hacen gracia cosas que a nosotros ya no nos resultan graciosas. Y no pillan muchas de las coñas, fajazos o chistes que hacemos.

Ojo, no se trata de ser racista. Simplemente es lo que hay, lo que veo.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Incluso entre los que tienen estudios superiores, les ves unas cosas... Tienen un sentido del humor bastante simple, casi propio de niños si lo comparamos con el nuestro, les hacen gracia cosas que a nosotros ya no nos resultan graciosas. Y no pillan muchas de las coñas, fajazos o chistes que hacemos.
> 
> Ojo, no se trata de ser racista. Simplemente es lo que hay, lo que veo.



Pero si les parecen graciosísimos los "albures",

las típicas bromas de niño tipo con connotación sexual tipo...
Macias Pajas
Rosa Melano
Rosa Melcacho
Enrique el que te metió el tabique

y cosas similares,
para ellos es un arte.









Más de 100 albures mexicanos: un largo y profundo compendio - Más de México


¿Qué son los albures mexicanos y por qué nos gustan tanto? Esgrima mental de la semántica cotidiana.




masdemx.com


----------



## CiclopeBizco (14 Nov 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Ecatepec de Morelos
> Ecatepec de Morelos
> Ecatepec de Morelos
> 
> ...



*En mis años en la Sagra conocí a poca gente buena allá pero la verdad es que la poca gente buena que conocí allí rozaban la perfección cristiana. De las mujeres pocas guapas pero las que lo eran te deslumbraban por su donaire y gracia.

Llegué a Magán recién salido del seminario a hacerme cargo de la parroquia en el año de 1589. Cuando conocí a aquella hermosa flor de La Sagra no pude adivinar el mal hado que llevaba encima. Sara era joven, menos de veinte años. Tenía el cabello caoba, del color de las hojas en otoño, y lo llevaba arreglado en un peinado complejo debajo de un tocado negro y dorado. Sus ojos eran de color ámbar, luminosos, radiantes, cálidos, como si todo el mundo estuviera frío y aquellos ojos fueran el último calor que le quedara a un hombre. Se cubría con un vestido negro de un tejido transparente que insinuaba todo sin revelar nada. Se movía con estudiada gracia y en aquellos ojos había una expresión enterada, un conocimiento de secretos que ningún otro mortal poseía.

Resultaba inquietante. Peligrosa.

Habría querido girar sobre mis talones y alejarse con indiferencia, pero me quedé mirándola fijamente, fascinado, incapaz de moverme.

La pasión entre ambos creció de forma rápida y esa misma tarde yacimos juntos.

Su cuerpo era suave y mórbido, y antes de saber qué hacía o cómo lo hacía, me encontré con las manos debajo de su vestido, acariciando la cálida y desnuda piel. Emitió un quedo gemido y sus besos se hicieron más intensos.

—Mi cuarto está aquí al lado —susurró ella mientras rozaba mis labios con los suyos.
—Esto no está bien —dije, pero yo, joven sacerdote por aquel entonces, fui incapaz de apartarme de ella. Me rodeó con los brazos y apretó su cuerpo contra mí. —Esto es la vida y no la estéril castidad que sigues—me dijo. Me condujo a su dormitorio.
La pasión duró toda la noche. Nos amábamos, dormíamos y despertábamos para volver a amarnos. Jamás había tenido antes relaciones sexuales, jamás había vivido tales arrebatos de gozo. Jamás me había sentido tan vivo y quería que esa sensación no acabara nunca. Desperté al alba, a la alborada de la primavera. La encontré a mi lado, apoyada en un codo y mirándome mientras su mano pasaba suavemente por su cabello o por su pecho.

A lo largo de los años —¿o son siglos?— experimenté maravillas que pocos, o nadie, han sentido jamás. Mi vida terrena desapareció y me convertí en el corazón de la gran encina solitaria de Valmojado y agité mis ramas con salvaje alegría en medio de tormentas sombrías y cegadoras. Me convertí en un guijarro del fondo del arroyo Overa y vi pasar el mundo. Fui una nube del cielo y oí el latido del universo. Pero, por alguna razón, no me bastó. Le dije al espíritu del árbol que quería regresar.

Un día Sara se encogió de hombros y me condujo hasta una fuente mágica.
—Mira el interior de la fuente y verás todo lo que quieres saber.
Me incliné ansioso para mirar en el fondo de la fuente. En las aguas oscuras se reflejaban ímágenes de ruinas. Ruinas de ciudades atravesadas por un viento helado. Ruinas de territorios carentes de vida. Tierras donde seres de formas extrañas deambulaban a placer. Era ya el año 2020 y el miedo había transfigurado de modo absoluto La Sagra.

Finalmente me aparté de la fuente.

—Ya he visto bastante. Se han destruido a sí mismos librando guerras sin sentido. Este ha dejado de ser un lugar en el que quiera vivir. No puedo regresar. Si me aceptas, me quedaré contigo para siempre.

Sara me sonrió y me sentí raro, diferente.

Bajé la mirada y descubrí que mis manos estaban cubiertas de corteza. Mis piernas se habian convertido en troncos. En algún lejano rincón de la mente senti que debería preocuparme, pero no fue así. Emití una risa como de hojas susurrantes. Tomé la mano de Sara, di la espalda al mundo humano y condené mi alma para siempre.

No vayáis a La Sagra hijos míos.

Tan cerca de Madrid, tan lejos de Dios.*


----------



## Feriri88 (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eso se lo escuchó a los mismos argentinos,
> 
> los boludos son tan idiotas que dicen que hablan "castellano",
> 
> ...




Pues son bastante gilipollas porque internacionalmente el castellano se usa sobre todo para hablar del español de España


----------



## arriondas (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Pero si les parecen graciosísimos los "albures",
> 
> las típicas bromas de niño tipo con connotación sexual tipo...
> Macias Pajas
> ...



Así es, a cosas como esas me refiero. Muy bien traído.

Las bromitas al estilo de los niños de colegio cuando descubren las palabras con connotaciones sexuales son un ejemplo. No me imagino a unos Eugenio o Faemino y Cansado ecuatorianos, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Tigershark (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Cuando dicen eso les digo...
> Mira la última lista de 31 de Scaloni y vuelve a decir que el 70% de los argentinos vienen de Italia (eso suelen decir).
> 
> Después de eso solo saben insultar con moro bla bla.
> ...



Maradona es apellido gallego de Galicia y algún anormal decía que era de origen italiano confundiendolo con Madonna ,además como si el sur de Italia fuera desconocido para los españoles , son muy bocazas y muy tontos.


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Maradona es apellido gallego de Galicia y algún anormal decía que era de origen italiano confundiendolo con Madonna ,además como si el sur de Italia fuera desconocido para los españoles , son muy bocazas y muy tontos.



Todo viene por lo mismo,

desde las independencias lo "español" fue satanizado y repudiado,
por tanto venir de otros orígenes europeos "no españoles" es un plus de estatus,

en México es muy normal ver güeros diciendo que vienen de tal lado y son de ascendencia francesa, porque allí llegaron los franceses,
aunque su apellido sea Martínez Montalvo  

Que tanto puede influir en el ADN una simple invasión francesa temporal por un puñado de franceses?

Por esa misma regla los españoles seríamos medio franceses por la invasión napoleónica
(fue en la misma época que la de México)

La subnormal de la madre de Canelo Álvarez dice que su hijo es pelirrojo porque viene de irlandeses (ella supone eso, no tiene pruebas),
y que es posible que Barragán (apellido de la madre) sea "Berrigan".

Es tan idiota que no sabe que "Barragán" es un apellido común en España.

Pues eso, tratar con esta gente es como tratar con chimpancés.


----------



## Nunally (14 Nov 2022)

Nunca tendrá fin estas peleas estupidas entre los hispanos y los españoles?


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2022)

Parece que no acabáis de entenderlo algunos, los Españoles somos parte del conjunto de todos los Hispanos



Nunally dijo:


> Nunca tendrá fin estas peleas estupidas entre los hispanos y los españoles?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (14 Nov 2022)

De esto


Topollillo dijo:


> Una duda sin haber visto ni la primera, ¿por qué los negracos usan lanzas si tienen tecnología punta?



Gracias a Dios .
Pensé que nadie lo diría.
Además, salió en la primera parte que su tecnología ultraavanzada,NO LA COMPARTEN CON EL RESTO DEL MUNDO.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (14 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Se debe de ver brutal en una oled




No entiendo ¿ese es el cartel de la película? ¿y el tipo este cuál es de esos?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (14 Nov 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Declaran abiertamente su racismo sobre que los blancos vean la película, y me parece bien. De hecho, creo que es la estrategia que se debería seguir en todas partes. Básicamente que se empezara a crear una separación en todos los sentidos de blancos y negros. No escuchar la música que hagan a partir de ahora, no ver sus películas, no consumir sus productos, mantener las distancias en todos los ámbitos e incluso no hacer negocios con ellos. Aunque los gobiernos de la izquierda progre radical nos obligara a vivir todos juntos, simplemente que cada raza fuera a lo suyo sin ninguna interacción. Ya se que es algo casi imposible, pero sería interesante ver como evolucionan ambas razas por separado...



Tu respuesta se llama Liberia.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (14 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Cuando nos mandan el oro que nos deben y que no nos pudimos llevar? Los "consultores de civilización" nunca han trabajado gratis.
> 
> Nunca es tarde para dejar de hablar el "idioma odioso". Como se dice "subnormal" en quatzequimitinol?



Imbecil es=mina’an u na’at


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (14 Nov 2022)

los pedófilos de disney ahora la toman con los españoles


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Nov 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Imbecil es=mina’an u na’at



Que idioma es ese?


----------



## Javiser (15 Nov 2022)

Wokeanda forever


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Nov 2022)

La peña en este país tiene muchas tragaderas...solo por esa frase, se tendría que haber organizado un boicot.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Nov 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> los pedófilos de disney ahora la toman con los españoles



Ya llevaban tiempo lanzando piedrecitas...en Piratas del Caribe 5, en Jungle Cruise...es aquí donde han ido a cara descubierta. Algo debe de haber ahí para que ahora seamos nosotros los villanos en el cine USA. Con los chinos ya no hay cojones y con Rusia y los países musulmanes ya no parece interesar.


----------



## Boba Fet II (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nunally (15 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Parece que no acabáis de entenderlo algunos, los Españoles somos parte del conjunto de todos los Hispanos



latinoamericanos está bien asi


----------



## Papo de luz (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (15 Nov 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Imbecil es=mina’an u na’at





Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Que idioma es ese?



Maya.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Nov 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Maya.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (17 Nov 2022)

Putos panchos paticortos …vaya cagada hibridarse con semejantes especímenes. De haber hecho como los anglos,Hispanoamérica sería una potencia mundial ,y no un agujero apestoso de sacos de mierda con patas.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (19 Nov 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Fantástico post.
> ¿Qué libros recomiendas para leer más de lo que dices de los gringos y poque no continuaron hacia el sur?



En cualquier historia buena de Méjico o de Estados Unidos se puede encontrar y luego las putadas que les hicieron a los mejicanos con la llamada "Compra" Gadsden (al sur del río Gila hasta Nogales, Tucson y Yuma, en Arizona) o el intento de convertir Sonora y la Baja California en estados independientes controlados por gringos. Eso después del tratado de Guadalupe-Hidalgo


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> En cualquier historia buena de Méjico o de Estados Unidos se puede encontrar y luego las putadas que les hicieron a los mejicanos con la llamada "Compra" Gadsden (al sur del río Gila hasta Nogales, Tucson y Yuma, en Arizona) o el intento de convertir Sonora y la Baja California en estados independientes controlados por gringos. Eso después del tratado de Guadalupe-Hidalgo



Muchos mexicanos no se dan por aludidos en lo que acaezca más allá de ciertas latitudes de su propio país... lo mismo que casi todos los Españoles pasan del expolio de Puerto Rico y pasarían si nos birlan Ceuta y/o Melilla.


----------

